# Surf - Play or Else



## oh canada (Dec 26, 2020)

After seeing that _every_ SD Surf youngers team is registered for their out-of-state tournament, I want to give huge props to any Surf parents who made the difficult decision to stay home.  No doubt there was pressure to support the tournament organizers, support the club, support your coaches, and support your teammates. And, maybe the hardest thing to resist of all...you put FOMO in check too.  Playing time, trophies, adulation---these are all hard things to pass on and only the strongest parents are able to do so.    

Your child's recreational youth soccer club should never force you into a position to decide between breaking public health orders and playing the beautiful game--especially for families with kids who have 5+ years of playing in front of them.  I'm sure you were told that it was completely ok and acceptable for anyone not to go, but we all know how that goes over with the over-zealous parents from the team and a coach who is part of the "soccer is life" culture.     

So, don't second guess yourself when the social media posts and photos of goals and victories begin.  You are impressive!  And your child knows it too.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

Let the kids play is all I can say!!!  Good luck to all the little players heading to AZ to get a chance at The Cup.  I thought I had more Cups then any others and now I know I dont.  Bring home the Cup in each age group socal.  "Should I stay or should I go?"  No right or wrong families.  Do what's best for your family,  Great job Canada for helping start the division of soccer in America!!!


----------



## Spectator (Dec 26, 2020)

C


oh canada said:


> After seeing that _every_ SD Surf youngers team is registered for their out-of-state tournament, I want to give huge props to any Surf parents who made the difficult decision to stay home.  No doubt there was pressure to support the tournament organizers, support the club, support your coaches, and support your teammates. And, maybe the hardest thing to resist of all...you put FOMO in check too.  Playing time, trophies, adulation---these are all hard things to pass on and only the strongest parents are able to do so.
> 
> Your child's recreational youth soccer club should never force you into a position to decide between breaking public health orders and playing the beautiful game--especially for families with kids who have 5+ years of playing in front of them.  I'm sure you were told that it was completely ok and acceptable for anyone not to go, but we all know how that goes over with the over-zealous parents from the team and a coach who is part of the "soccer is life" culture.
> 
> So, don't second guess yourself when the social media posts and photos of goals and victories begin.  You are impressive!  And your child knows it too.



Couldn’t agree with you more. It is up to each family to decide what is best for their own family. But we all know too well the pressures of being the lone family that decides differently. The shame and judgement goes both ways.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 26, 2020)

I am just curious about this.  Surf is pushing to have this tournament so they can collect all the tournament fees and the revenue from the event but they have decided it is too unsafe to even send their own teams?  Pretty outrageous honestly if that is what is happening.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

Some see it like this guy's video.  I can go either way.  I'm just confessing that when my goat was 10 or 11, I dreamed of walking though the best of the best tunnel and see all the greats who played before.  We all dont see this virus the same.  Let the kids play and let's top charging.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

Or some say this


----------



## notintheface (Dec 26, 2020)

I can 100% guarantee that there are coaches who don't want to be going either but are pressured by the club. The words "I don't care about the results" are going to be awfully popular the next few days.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *I can 100% guarantee that there are coaches* who don't want to be going either but are pressured by the club. The words "I don't care about the results" are going to be awfully popular the next few days.


It's fraternity of brotherhood so I'm sure "1" coach already told you he feels some pressure to go and risk his life all so a few kids can play soccer.  Tell your open & honest coach to speak up and be a man and say, "nope, too much risk fellas, I need to skip this one."  I bet you $100, that way more coaches and i mean over 75% are just find with going and actually want the kids to play and have fun outdoors playing a soccer game that no one will die from if they follow all the protocols.  Mask, pre covid test, temperature reading and go to hotel for rest and food after every game.  These players & their families are being safer then the locals, trust me.  We did this and it worked out just find.  Relax Face, relax coach.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 26, 2020)

The decision was simplified for some clubs such as MVLA. According to news articles they were threatened with fines if they violate their local orders.  It seems to be on the County Health Departments to enforce the rules.  San Diego County may have given Surf assurances that they would not be fined for violating the orders.  Imagine owning a small business that was fined for serving food outdoors and then reading that the local soccer club violated the stay at home mandate with no consequences.  No issues with Surf having the tournament as is their right in Arizona.  The entities at risk are the individual clubs that are sending teams out of state violating the Regional Stay at Home Order and the Youth Sports Guidelines.


----------



## watfly (Dec 26, 2020)

By the same token don't be shamed into not going by Nosey Nick or Judgy Janet who know nothing about your family.  I'm sure that many have gone through the pro and cons a hundred times.  It is very unfortunate that someone would feel pressure to go from the club particularly for fear of not going would impact their kids standing with the team.  Sadly some coaches and clubs exploit this.  We've given way too much power to the Clubs to influence our decision making.  

I don't have a problem if a family goes or doesn't go.  Either way be safe and own it.  Personally I'm beginning to wonder what's the point of trying to force games at this point (unless I needed game film).  I can't imagine that games will resume in SoCal until June so we're all in the same boat.  I don't see anyone gaining a long term competitive advantage.  Of course, some kids live for soccer and I can't blame those families for wanting their kids to play.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> By the same token don't be shamed into not going by Nosey Nick or Judgy Janet who know nothing about your family.  I'm sure that many have gone through the pro and cons a hundred times.  It is very unfortunate that someone would feel pressure to go from the club particularly for fear of not going would impact their kids standing with the team.  Sadly some coaches and clubs exploit this.  We've given way too much power to the Clubs to influence our decision making.
> 
> I don't have a problem if a family goes or doesn't go.  Either way be safe and own it.  Personally I'm beginning to wonder what's the point of trying to force games at this point (unless I needed game film).  I can't imagine that games will resume in SoCal until June so we're all in the same boat.  I don't see anyone gaining a long term competitive advantage.  Of course, some kids live for soccer and I can't blame those families for wanting their kids to play.


Kids all over the country are gaining a long term competitive advantage over So Cal players. 45 states have been playing youth sports through the pandemic. We are not. That is a problem if your kid is a top level player wanting to play in college.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> *The decision was simplified for some clubs such as MVLA. According to news articles they were threatened with fines if they violate their local orders. * It seems to be on the County Health Departments to enforce the rules.  San Diego County may have given Surf assurances that they would not be fined for violating the orders.  Imagine owning a small business that was fined for serving food outdoors and then reading that the local soccer club violated the stay at home mandate with no consequences.  No issues with Surf having the tournament as is their right in Arizona.  The entities at risk are the individual clubs that are sending teams out of state violating the Regional Stay at Home Order and the Youth Sports Guidelines.


So what local Orders follows you to another state.  Interesting. Let me ask anyone this.  What virus scenario sounds most likely to be true
A. If you stay in your house and your room you will never get the virus
B. If you stay in your city, less chance of catching virus it in another city
C. If you leave your county and walk in another county to buy clothes after Xmas special, your more likely to catch the Rona then if you shop in your own county
D.  If you go to another state and play soccer, your more likely to catch the Rona in that state then shopping at The Grove in your state
E.  Were all getting played
F. Were all in one big FH matrix


----------



## watfly (Dec 26, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Kids all over the country are gaining a long term competitive advantage over So Cal players. 45 states have been playing youth sports through the pandemic. We are not. That is a problem if your kid is a top level player wanting to play in college.


I might agree with you for 15 and older but I'm not convinced for 14 and under.

Not just for sports, but I feel really bad for HS seniors and college freshman.  They've been robbed of many experiences and opportunities based upon some very narrow minded decisions.

Hopefully SoCals reputation for producing great players will overcome any potential competitive loss.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 26, 2020)

crush said:


> Let the kids play is all I can say!!!  Good luck to all the little players heading to AZ to get a chance at The Cup.  I thought I had more Cups then any others and now I know I dont.  Bring home the Cup in each age group socal.  "Should I stay or should I go?"  No right or wrong families.  Do what's best for your family,  Great job Canada for helping start the division of soccer in America!!!


Best indecision anthem ever by the best London punks ever.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> I might agree with you for 15 and older but I'm not convinced for 14 and under.
> 
> Not just for sports, but I feel really bad for HS seniors and college freshman.  They've been robbed of many experiences and opportunities based upon some very narrow minded decisions.
> 
> Hopefully SoCals reputation for producing great players will overcome any potential competitive loss.


We have some great friends and their kids are taking it hard now.  Sports was cancelled in March so all the Spring sports got axed and they will get axed again to lose their second year of fun.  Jrs who are now Srs are really SOL that play Spring sports.  I had a phone call with those in the know and socal is not playing anything until summer.  I wish I had better news.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> I might agree with you for 15 and older but I'm not convinced for 14 and under.
> 
> Not just for sports, but I feel really bad for HS seniors and college freshman.  They've been robbed of many experiences and opportunities based upon some very narrow minded decisions.
> 
> Hopefully SoCals reputation for producing great players will overcome any potential competitive loss


----------



## gefelchnik (Dec 26, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Kids all over the country are gaining a long term competitive advantage over So Cal players. 45 states have been playing youth sports through the pandemic. We are not. That is a problem if your kid is a top level player wanting to play in college.


I have thought about this quite a bit and talked to my kid about it.

I think it depends what you mean by competitive advantage (will come back to this.)

Lets say this ultimately ends up being a year (March 2020 - March 2021).

So for a year, kids where they didn't shut down got to play more.  And the kids out here haven't been totally shut down.  Depending on your club and tolerance they still have been able to play quite a bit....but definitely a significant amount less.

Lets say that it was an all clear in April, and then you ran a big national tournament immediately.  No doubt, the teams from CA would not do as well as those that had been playing fully during the shutdown (although the CA teams are generally better, so they would still likely win a lot.)  I would submit that within 3 months of the re-start, this dip in competitiveness from the CA teams would be corrected.

So back to the competitive advantage argument that I have heard a lot of people make.  Yes, in the short-term, there will be some catching up to do.

Beyond that, it is totally insignificant.  If you are talking about being able to play at a top D1 program (you brought up college in your post) - this break will have absolutely nothing to do with it.  

Those athletes have characteristics that have nothing to do with playing a bit less over a year.  They are more characterized by soccer IQ, speed, strength, natural soccer skill, mental and physical toughness, etc.  Yes - they may have a little more rust - but if they have these attributes, they will have the ability to play at a top school. 

If they do not have these attributes, no amount of extra training or game play that they missed during the more strict lockdown in CA is going to help them gain a competitive advantage.  

So yes, maybe the kids in Omaha were able to keep playing....but it won't magically make them more competitive.


----------



## NorCalDad (Dec 26, 2020)

Definitely feel bad for all of our kids.  It's nerve wracking for sure.  

One other thing to consider is many of those 45 states have winters. Those states have been at a disadvantage forever.  California kids can play year round.  It's one of the many reasons why people like living here.   Futsal/indoor I'm sure is an option for some in other states, but that's almost an entirely different game and kids usually just use it to hone in their technical skill.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

oh canada said:


> After seeing that _every_ SD Surf youngers team is registered for their out-of-state tournament, I want to give huge props to any Surf parents who made the difficult decision to stay home.  No doubt there was pressure to support the tournament organizers, support the club, support your coaches, and support your teammates. And, maybe the hardest thing to resist of all...you put FOMO in check too.  Playing time, trophies, adulation---these are all hard things to pass on and only the strongest parents are able to do so.
> 
> Your child's recreational youth soccer club should never force you into a position to decide between breaking public health orders and playing the beautiful game--especially for families with kids who have 5+ years of playing in front of them.  I'm sure you were told that it was completely ok and acceptable for anyone not to go, but we all know how that goes over with the over-zealous parents from the team and a coach who is part of the "soccer is life" culture.
> 
> So, don't second guess yourself when the social media posts and photos of goals and victories begin.  You are impressive!  And your child knows it too.


Oh nonsense.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 26, 2020)

The difficult part is for current Seniors still hoping to get on at a D1 school and needing to put out some more game tape. There are definitely spots available at lots of schools you just may have to alter where you wanted to go (not a good idea unless you have a couple of schools on the same level). Anyone one other than those players will be fine. The current Juniors have probably been in contact with schools and have built relationships with coaches and once play resumes again will be back in the hunt for spots on college rosters. Like someone previously said other states have been at the "competitive disadvantage" for years with limited months of playing and those kids still made college rosters.


----------



## socalkdg (Dec 26, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Kids all over the country are gaining a long term competitive advantage over So Cal players. 45 states have been playing youth sports through the pandemic. We are not. That is a problem if your kid is a top level player wanting to play in college.


Honestly my kid has improved more this year than last year.   3X a week training with a keeper coach, plus 2X a week practice with her team.   Yes, she is missing game experience, but the repetitions she is getting beats anything she did last year.   Add two more inches of height, an extra 5-10 yards on her kicks and lastly no injuries still leaves her in a strong position going forward.  Keep your kid in shape,  get your touches,  just be ready for late spring games.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 26, 2020)

I agree with that.  No question my kid has made the most of the break.. doing a bunch of dribbling moves like she never used to work on. (I forget all the names...cruyf , Maradona, cross overs, step overs, helicopter, Tobin Heath’s small format drills, indoor games with the boys, training and now just hanging out on the training ground, and avoiding the erratic, questionable quality of high school soccer (at least till March) has definitely made her a stronger, more confident player. We’ll see how it transfers when they start full size games..


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 26, 2020)

crush said:


> So what local Orders follows you to another state.  Interesting. Let me ask anyone this.  What virus scenario sounds most likely to be true
> A. If you stay in your house and your room you will never get the virus
> B. If you stay in your city, less chance of catching virus it in another city
> C. If you leave your county and walk in another county to buy clothes after Xmas special, your more likely to catch the Rona then if you shop in your own county
> ...


Just by going to another state for the express purpose of playing in a tournament you are violating the Regional Stay at Home Order and the CDPH Youth Sports guidelines.  US Club Soccer has said you must abide by your local rules even if you leave the state, but has done  nothing to enforce this.  That was just a move to insulate themselves from liability.  If you don't recognize the authority of the Health Department then I guess no rules are being violated in your opinion.  The club and the coaches are engaging in potential ethical violations by violating the orders.  They are picking and choosing what regulations to follow because they feel their business is being harmed by the rules.   That's why it will be interesting to see if CDPH and the County Health Departments choose to enforce the rules that they put in place.  They may be satisfied that only a few clubs decide to disregard the rules and travel out of state to watered down tournaments and do nothing.  Will Norcal Premier or Cal South or any of the other governing bodies take action against the clubs?  

The clubs that are going ( from CA) are telling the members that rules don't apply to them.  My particular beef is with the clubs for taking advantage of the fact that other clubs are obeying the rules.  Then they will say " look at us, we cared so much about the players that we went to out of state tournaments when other clubs didn't have the courage to help the players".  The reality is that they have so little respect for the players and their families as well as the rest of the soccer community that they disregarded the rules that everyone else is being held to.  It makes you wonder what ethical lines they will cross.    In the end US Club Soccer has protected themselves  Surf Sports has protected themselves by offering refunds to anyone that is prohibited from attending due to State or Local Mandates.  The Counties have protected themselves by issuing mandates and the CDPH has protected the state by issuing their mandates.  I wonder if any of the Covid Waivers the clubs had parents sign would even hold up due to the clubs violating the mandates.   That leaves the clubs and the coaches exposed and gives the parents and players one place to turn in the event that something goes wrong.  

In the end all that matters for now is that Arsenal beat Chelsea 3-1.  There should be no arguing about that.


----------



## ITFC Blues (Dec 26, 2020)

crush said:


> We have some great friends and their kids are taking it hard now.  Sports was cancelled in March so all the Spring sports got axed and they will get axed again to lose their second year of fun.  Jrs who are now Srs are really SOL that play Spring sports.  I had a phone call with those in the know and socal is not playing anything until summer.  I wish I had better news.


My son is a Senior and is on the verge of missing 1 1/3 years of school.  The crazy thing is that the football team can engage in conditioning on campus every day but the same kids who are seniors can't go to campus for Auto Shop (a classroom with roll up doors making it similar to dining outdoors but they would be able to wear a mask the whole time) twice a week.  As a result Auto Shop takes place in our driveway every day.  If they are going to cancel Football they ought to just cancel it and stop stringing the kids along.  I don't see how kids that have scholarships are going to risk playing in the Spring.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 26, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Just by going to another state for the express purpose of playing in a tournament you are violating the Regional Stay at Home Order and the CDPH Youth Sports guidelines.  US Club Soccer has said you must abide by your local rules even if you leave the state, but has done  nothing to enforce this.  That was just a move to insulate themselves from liability.  If you don't recognize the authority of the Health Department then I guess no rules are being violated in your opinion.  The club and the coaches are engaging in potential ethical violations by violating the orders.  They are picking and choosing what regulations to follow because they feel their business is being harmed by the rules.   That's why it will be interesting to see if CDPH and the County Health Departments choose to enforce the rules that they put in place.  They may be satisfied that only a few clubs decide to disregard the rules and travel out of state to watered down tournaments and do nothing.  Will Norcal Premier or Cal South or any of the other governing bodies take action against the clubs?
> 
> The clubs that are going ( from CA) are telling the members that rules don't apply to them.  My particular beef is with the clubs for taking advantage of the fact that other clubs are obeying the rules.  Then they will say " look at us, we cared so much about the players that we went to out of state tournaments when other clubs didn't have the courage to help the players".  The reality is that they have so little respect for the players and their families as well as the rest of the soccer community that they disregarded the rules that everyone else is being held to.  It makes you wonder what ethical lines they will cross.    In the end US Club Soccer has protected themselves  Surf Sports has protected themselves by offering refunds to anyone that is prohibited from attending due to State or Local Mandates.  The Counties have protected themselves by issuing mandates and the CDPH has protected the state by issuing their mandates.  I wonder if any of the Covid Waivers the clubs had parents sign would even hold up due to the clubs violating the mandates.   That leaves the clubs and the coaches exposed and gives the parents and players one place to turn in the event that something goes wrong.
> 
> In the end all that matters for now is that Arsenal beat Chelsea 3-1.  There should be no arguing about that.


The Rule makers are not following the Science.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> My son is a Senior and is on the verge of missing 1 1/3 years of school.  The crazy thing is that the football team can engage in conditioning on campus every day but the same kids who are seniors can't go to campus for Auto Shop (a classroom with roll up doors making it similar to dining outdoors but they would be able to wear a mask the whole time) twice a week.  As a result Auto Shop takes place in our driveway every day.  If they are going to cancel Football they ought to just cancel it and stop stringing the kids along.  I don't see how kids that have scholarships are going to risk playing in the Spring.


I agree.  Only the kids who ball for the love of the game want to play.


----------



## Surf Zombie (Dec 26, 2020)

My D’s ECNL team (based in MA) played 7 out of their 8 fall games, all on the road in NH, CT & NY, plus a 4 game tournament in CT. The MA restrictions were over the top. Played teams from MA, CT, NY & NJ. Plus 8-10 scrimmages. Parents wore masks on the sideline. No one got sick. Didn’t have a single kid skip even 1 game because of Covid.

All the other top 2007 teams played. I know parents on all of them. Same thing.

The damage being done to kids who aren’t being allowed to play is far more of an issue as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## chiefs (Dec 26, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Just by going to another state for the express purpose of playing in a tournament you are violating the Regional Stay at Home Order and the CDPH Youth Sports guidelines.  US Club Soccer has said you must abide by your local rules even if you leave the state, but has done  nothing to enforce this.  That was just a move to insulate themselves from liability.  If you don't recognize the authority of the Health Department then I guess no rules are being violated in your opinion.  The club and the coaches are engaging in potential ethical violations by violating the orders.  They are picking and choosing what regulations to follow because they feel their business is being harmed by the rules.   That's why it will be interesting to see if CDPH and the County Health Departments choose to enforce the rules that they put in place.  They may be satisfied that only a few clubs decide to disregard the rules and travel out of state to watered down tournaments and do nothing.  Will Norcal Premier or Cal South or any of the other governing bodies take action against the clubs?
> 
> The clubs that are going ( from CA) are telling the members that rules don't apply to them.  My particular beef is with the clubs for taking advantage of the fact that other clubs are obeying the rules.  Then they will say " look at us, we cared so much about the players that we went to out of state tournaments when other clubs didn't have the courage to help the players".  The reality is that they have so little respect for the players and their families as well as the rest of the soccer community that they disregarded the rules that everyone else is being held to.  It makes you wonder what ethical lines they will cross.    In the end US Club Soccer has protected themselves  Surf Sports has protected themselves by offering refunds to anyone that is prohibited from attending due to State or Local Mandates.  The Counties have protected themselves by issuing mandates and the CDPH has protected the state by issuing their mandates.  I wonder if any of the Covid Waivers the clubs had parents sign would even hold up due to the clubs violating the mandates.   That leaves the clubs and the coaches exposed and gives the parents and players one place to turn in the event that something goes wrong.
> 
> In the end all that matters for now is that Arsenal beat Chelsea 3-1.  There should be no arguing about that.


Any public health officer that says you can’t transact any business with another or in another  state is lawless in their own way.  Sue them they have no ability to win.


----------



## chiefs (Dec 26, 2020)

crush said:


> We have some great friends and their kids are taking it hard now.  Sports was cancelled in March so all the Spring sports got axed and they will get axed again to lose their second year of fun.  Jrs who are now Srs are really SOL that play Spring sports.  I had a phone call with those in the know and socal is not playing anything until summer.  I wish I had better news.


What will happen to the SW ECNL games; all move to zona and Nevada? Or will ecnl just cancel out the SW conference?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 26, 2020)

watfly said:


> I might agree with you for 15 and older but I'm not convinced for 14 and under.
> 
> Not just for sports, but I feel really bad for HS seniors and college freshman.  They've been robbed of many experiences and opportunities based upon some very narrow minded decisions.
> 
> Hopefully SoCals reputation for producing great players will overcome any potential competitive loss.


College coaches are not going to shun CA talent, for now.  Many of the "top" talent have been playing, just not as much.  Talent is as talent does.  Will some be rusty and not in game shape, sure.  Will they survive, yes.  Does the play moratorium hurt players who weren't far into their "process"? Absolutely.  I feel for those kids who were on the verge of establishing a relationship with coaches and then the pandemic hit.  

College freshman have certainly been robbed of their first year. Many schools are extending eligibility for Freshman and Seniors.  The collateral damage is to incoming 21s that have to deal with a fuller roster and more competition than normal.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 26, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Kids all over the country are gaining a long term competitive advantage over So Cal players. 45 states have been playing youth sports through the pandemic. We are not. That is a problem if your kid is a top level player wanting to play in college.


That’s weird. That’s almost the exact same number of states with higher Covid mortality rates.


----------



## crush (Dec 26, 2020)

chiefs said:


> What will happen to the SW ECNL games; all move to zona and Nevada? Or will ecnl just cancel out the SW conference?


Most likely cancelled based on my connections chiefs.  HS soccer we might have some hope, but only OC, SD and IE.  LA CIF will not play is what I;m hearing.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That’s weird. That’s almost the exact same number of states with higher Covid mortality rates.


Check the new rankings. We’re climbing fast


----------



## GT45 (Dec 26, 2020)

gefelchnik said:


> I have thought about this quite a bit and talked to my kid about it.
> 
> I think it depends what you mean by competitive advantage (will come back to this.)
> 
> ...


Some kids don't have the time to play catch up. What if your kid is a sophomore, junior or senior? I am not talking about U littles


----------



## GT45 (Dec 26, 2020)

NorCalDad said:


> Definitely feel bad for all of our kids.  It's nerve wracking for sure.
> 
> One other thing to consider is many of those 45 states have winters. Those states have been at a disadvantage forever.  California kids can play year round.  It's one of the many reasons why people like living here.   Futsal/indoor I'm sure is an option for some in other states, but that's almost an entirely different game and kids usually just use it to hone in their technical skill.


Cold weather states play year round, too. Go look at the ECNL schedules. The midwest region plays in the winter. They have full field dome covered soccer fields. Not a problem for them at all.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Check the new rankings. We’re climbing fast


Wrong. Been at #40 for at least three weeks and still there. Also about to get past by the Okies.


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. Been at #40 for at least three weeks and still there. Also about to get past by the Okies.


Get back to me in 1 week. Then 1 month.


----------



## tjsoccer (Dec 26, 2020)

Not doing too great on 7 day avg cases metric....hopefully turns around soon.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Get back to me in 1 week. Then 1 month.


You mean like what I was telling you and your denialist friends when 10,000, then 50,000, then 100,000, 200,000, 300,000 and soon to be 400,000 dead people?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 26, 2020)

Mr. Newsolini would also like to thank everyone for doing the right thing and following the science.  Please stay completely locked down until I tell you its safe....


----------



## EOTL (Dec 26, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> Mr. Newsolini would also like to thank everyone for doing the right thing and following the science.  Please stay completely locked down until I tell you its safe....View attachment 9785


I bet that meal was amaaaaazing!  Enjoy murdering people at Surf Cup!


----------



## Anon9 (Dec 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You mean like what I was telling you and your denialist friends when 10,000, then 50,000, then 100,000, 200,000, 300,000 and soon to be 400,000 dead people?


No. Like when you said Gov Cuomo did a hell of a job managing the virus. Or when you said Newsome saved millions of lives.


----------



## dad4 (Dec 26, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Get back to me in 1 week. Then 1 month.


They're expecting a bad Xmas spike, so I'll concede that Jan 1 will be ugly.

I don't think the CA spike lasts beyond Jan 25.  Under 8% of pop on that date, and in decline.  

Until then, I am doing my part to help by staying bored at home and arguing with you all.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 26, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I bet that meal was amaaaaazing!  Enjoy murdering people at Surf Cup!


How many people you think he has killed by taking away their only source of income to provide for their families as he dines over that amazing meal? How many committed suicide over it? How many stopped going to the hospital for their cancer treatment because they lost their job and benefits?  I'm glad your life is miserable.  You deserve every minute of your pathetic miserable existence.  I can only hope that somehow someway you and I cross paths in person someday. That would be an incredibly satisfying moment in my life.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 26, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> *How many people you think he has killed by taking away their only source of income to provide for their families as he dines over that amazing meal? How many committed suicide over it? How many stopped going to the hospital for their cancer treatment because they lost their job and benefits?*  I'm glad your life is miserable.  You deserve every minute of your pathetic miserable existence.  I can only hope that somehow someway you and I cross paths in person someday. That would be an incredibly satisfying moment in my life.


That's simply not part of the political equation in CA, or NY for that matter.  

Small business, even medium size business isn't part of the "reset" for places like CA.  They would rather depend on the guvment and big boy business to carry the state. 

Playing soccer out of state is the least of CA's worry.  Did a drive by today of SSC while out and about - nice to see soccer being played. Not to crowded.  Looks like Surf and the City of Scottsdale are limiting # of bodies on the sidelines but sure.


----------



## gefelchnik (Dec 26, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Some kids don't have the time to play catch up. What if your kid is a sophomore, junior or senior? I am not talking about U littles


Two separate topics.

Your post brought up our kids falling behind in competitive level.  This is what I responded to - ultimately the players with the best attributes are the ones who will play beyond HS.  Losing some training during the pandemic versus other kids will not change this.

Now, this post is bringing up another point.  For the olders (lets say Juniors and Seniors), if they get rusty and fall back a little - they won't have time to catch back up and therefore won't be recruited (versus the olders who didn't have as much of a pandemic break.)

The kids in these age groups were sophomores and juniors before the shutdown in March last year.  For the ones that you mention (D1), they were all certainly identified and in most cases already being actively recruited.  They are all of an age grade now that allows them to talk directly to these coaches.

If a coach wanted a player pre-pandemic - some rust coming out of the break won't change this. 

What could be changing is the recruiting cycle in general as the coaches sort out how the extra year players will effect their overall numbers.  But this is unrelated to your comment about competitive advantage...this would apply to kids from all around the country, not just CA.


----------



## GT45 (Dec 26, 2020)

gefelchnik said:


> Two separate topics.
> 
> Your post brought up our kids falling behind in competitive level.  This is what I responded to - ultimately the players with the best attributes are the ones who will play beyond HS.  Losing some training during the pandemic versus other kids will not change this.
> 
> ...


This is not accurate at all. If you had a kid this age you would understand. The coaches keep saying, we need to see you play again. And, those opportunities are so few and far between for a California kid. They are missing out on a lot. My kids team is this age and it has affected all of them. Sure the coaches know who they are and talk to them. But, they won't pull the trigger (and rightly so) until they see more from them.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 26, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> How many people you think he has killed by taking away their only source of income to provide for their families as he dines over that amazing meal? How many committed suicide over it? How many stopped going to the hospital for their cancer treatment because they lost their job and benefits?  I'm glad your life is miserable.  You deserve every minute of your pathetic miserable existence.  I can only hope that somehow someway you and I cross paths in person someday. That would be an incredibly satisfying moment in my life.


Maybe a couple. A pittance compared to the lives saved. It is a pandemic. Not everyone can get what they want. You’re ok killing as many people as it takes so you can live vicariously through your child.


----------



## crush (Dec 27, 2020)

GT45 said:


> This is not accurate at all. If you had a kid this age you would understand. The coaches keep saying, we need to see you play again. And, those opportunities are so few and far between for a California kid. They are missing out on a lot. My kids team is this age and it has affected all of them. Sure the coaches know who they are and talk to them. But, they won't pull the trigger (and rightly so) until they see more from them.


Most coaches need do the wait & see what happens with Rona.  The good in all this is that if your kid loves the game and wants to play after hs, then plenty of opportunities.  Most of the top, top 2022s committed in 7th, 8th and 9th grade.  I know a few that did the 6th grade deal   Some kids were chatting before old rules also signed.  Kids like my dd never emailed coaches and just started the process June 15th.  My dd is building strategic relationships now.  She did get one that wanted her to make quick decision only because she was identified by the coach as her top pick.  I get that and it was nice feeling of being wanted but not the right school for her.  The deal was beautiful.  I keep telling everyone to be patient and the right place at the right time will come together.  BTW, my dd all on her told me now she will pick a school where is she would still go if no soccer.  That to me is very key for my dd.  Winning is super important but her happiness is more important.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 27, 2020)

crush said:


> Most coaches need do the wait & see what happens with Rona.  The good in all this is that if your kid loves the game and wants to play after hs, then plenty of opportunities.  Most of the top, top 2022s committed in 7th, 8th and 9th grade.  I know a few that did the 6th grade deal   Some kids were chatting before old rules also signed.  Kids like my dd never emailed coaches and just started the process June 15th.  My dd is building strategic relationships now.  She did get one that wanted her to make quick decision only because she was identified by the coach as her top pick.  I get that and it was nice feeling of being wanted but not the right school for her.  The deal was beautiful.  I keep telling everyone to be patient and the right place at the right time will come together.  BTW, my dd all on her told me now she will pick a school where is she would still go if no soccer.  That to me is very key for my dd.  Winning is super important but her happiness is more important.


We did the email coaches to come to showcases starting spring of Freshman year ( lots of coaches came to those games). Created a highlight reel to send when the pandemic hit. Then June 15th came after the sophomore year and started the direct contact. Emails had been sent to about 20 schools with 10 really interested in for schools if soccer didn't come into play (ranked 1-10). Built the relationships got some offers and some wanted to see more film. Had also visited the 10 schools would want to attend regardless of soccer. She and her coach put her into a good position.
Like I said before the Seniors are the ones that have been hurt by this, Juniors are still going to be fine unless you had your heart set on a specific school and they already have grabbed a handful of 2022 grads.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 27, 2020)

ITFC Blues said:


> Just by going to another state for the express purpose of playing in a tournament you are violating the Regional Stay at Home Order and the CDPH Youth Sports guidelines.  US Club Soccer has said you must abide by your local rules even if you leave the state, but has done  nothing to enforce this.  That was just a move to insulate themselves from liability.  If you don't recognize the authority of the Health Department then I guess no rules are being violated in your opinion.  The club and the coaches are engaging in potential ethical violations by violating the orders.  They are picking and choosing what regulations to follow because they feel their business is being harmed by the rules.   That's why it will be interesting to see if CDPH and the County Health Departments choose to enforce the rules that they put in place.  They may be satisfied that only a few clubs decide to disregard the rules and travel out of state to watered down tournaments and do nothing.  Will Norcal Premier or Cal South or any of the other governing bodies take action against the clubs?
> 
> The clubs that are going ( from CA) are telling the members that rules don't apply to them.  My particular beef is with the clubs for taking advantage of the fact that other clubs are obeying the rules.  Then they will say " look at us, we cared so much about the players that we went to out of state tournaments when other clubs didn't have the courage to help the players".  The reality is that they have so little respect for the players and their families as well as the rest of the soccer community that they disregarded the rules that everyone else is being held to.  It makes you wonder what ethical lines they will cross.    In the end US Club Soccer has protected themselves  Surf Sports has protected themselves by offering refunds to anyone that is prohibited from attending due to State or Local Mandates.  The Counties have protected themselves by issuing mandates and the CDPH has protected the state by issuing their mandates.  I wonder if any of the Covid Waivers the clubs had parents sign would even hold up due to the clubs violating the mandates.   That leaves the clubs and the coaches exposed and gives the parents and players one place to turn in the event that something goes wrong.
> 
> In the end all that matters for now is that Arsenal beat Chelsea 3-1.  There should be no arguing about that.


Mmm... not sure I agree it's unfair to other clubs.  A lot, if not the vast majority, dropped within the last couple of weeks.  Remember this has been drug out over the course of half a year.  I don't find that unfair at all.   And let's not pretend the counties have, or even should have, that much authority.  Remember our amazing Governor and his aunt didn't think the rules applied to them.  They're the gold standard.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 27, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I bet that meal was amaaaaazing!  Enjoy murdering people at Surf Cup!


Do you find it ironic he blamed alcohol for his affair, went to rehab instead of confession and is now sitting there with lobbyists, breaking his own mandates, and drinking wine?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 27, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Maybe a couple. A pittance compared to the lives saved. It is a pandemic. Not everyone can get what they want. You’re ok killing as many people as it takes so you can live vicariously through your child.


So Gavin breaking the rules he's above somehow saved lives?  What about the lives at that table?  Do they matter?

Speaking of living vicariously through the lives of their child, which poster's child are YOU living vicariously through here?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Maybe a couple. A pittance compared to the lives saved. It is a pandemic. Not everyone can get what they want. You’re ok killing as many people as it takes so you can live vicariously through your child.


Ignoramus


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 27, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. Been at #40 for at least three weeks and still there. Also about to get past by the Okies.


Should've played the spread in Cali.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2020)

Life is full of calculated risk. A good gambler plays the odds. Just like traveling in bad weather mingling in an pandemic tilts the odds away from you. Roll the dice or stay pat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Life is full of calculated risk. A good gambler plays the odds. Just like traveling in bad weather mingling in an pandemic tilts the odds away from you. Roll the dice or stay pat?


According to EOTL.  Better to play Cali odds.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Maybe a couple. A pittance compared to the lives saved. It is a pandemic. Not everyone can get what they want. You’re ok killing as many people as it takes so you can live vicariously through your child.


So you’ve discovered some proof?  A scientific study that has been peer reviewed showing how Youth Outdoor Sports contributes to the Corona virus Deaths in any way more than going to the grocery store?  

Didn’t think so.......


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So you’ve discovered some proof?  A scientific study that has been peer reviewed showing how Youth Outdoor Sports contributes to the Corona virus Deaths in any way more than going to the grocery store?
> 
> Didn’t think so.......


It is interesting that people like you are so dogged with your efforts to pretend that children magically appear on soccer fields in AZ and then magically transport themselves to their homes right after the games. Stupid soccer parents like yourselves refuse to understand where the real problem lies - the travel and their idiotic parents congregating, going out to bars and restaurants, and passing it among each other at hotels and in airports. 

Why is it that you choose to be so willfully ignorant?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Life is full of calculated risk. A good gambler plays the odds. Just like traveling in bad weather mingling in an pandemic tilts the odds away from you. Roll the dice or stay pat?


This is a terrible analogy because you are gambling with the lives of others. Really, though, it’s not even gambling, you are directly contributing to the deaths of others.  It is the American Way to completely disregard the welfare and lives of others. And for what? So you can live vicariously through your child.  So pathetic.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Should've played the spread in Cali.


It is so interesting to see people criticize CA’s success at limiting the mortality rate who don’t even care how many people die and vehemently oppose the measures that have been implemented to save lives. Of course, that is the very reason that CA is not doing as well as it was (that said, it’s still #40). Too many people just don’t care about the lives of others, but instead expect other people to do the right thing so they don’t have to. The American Way.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ignoramus


So sad with the name calling. Tsk tsk. 

I just told you how many people have committed suicide as a result of Covid. Almost 350,000 have actually died of Covid.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Do you find it ironic he blamed alcohol for his affair, went to rehab instead of confession and is now sitting there with lobbyists, breaking his own mandates, and drinking wine?


Newsom going to rehab instead of confession is your rationale for spreading covid and killing people?  What are you even talking about?  

Your reference to confession is very telling however. You’re one of those people who believes you can be as big an a**hole as you want but will still find everlasting salvation by virtue of believing in a god. It is the American Way to not give a s**t about others because it’s god’s will if your actions contribute to hundreds of thousands of deaths right?  If he wants you to get covid and kill people, it’s not your fault because it was god who decided that.  And, at any rate, you can just confess to your god and you’re all square again, right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It is so interesting to see people criticize CA’s success at limiting the mortality rate who don’t even care how many people die and vehemently oppose the measures that have been implemented to save lives. Of course, that is the very reason that CA is not doing as well as it was (that said, it’s still #40). Too many people just don’t care about the lives of others, but instead expect other people to do the right thing so they don’t have to. The American Way.


Hypocrite


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Newsom going to rehab instead of confession is your rationale for spreading covid and killing people?  What are you even talking about?
> 
> Your reference to confession is very telling however. You’re one of those people who believes you can be as big an a**hole as you want but will still find everlasting salvation by virtue of believing in a god. It is the American Way to not give a s**t about others because it’s god’s will if your actions contribute to hundreds of thousands of deaths right?  If he wants you to get covid and kill people, it’s not your fault because it was god who decided that.  And, at any rate, you can just confess to your god and you’re all square again, right?


I don't believe in God, but I believe you and Gavin Newsom are both hypocritical douchebags.  The difference is Gavin douche has a kid in soccer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So sad with the name calling. Tsk tsk.
> 
> I just told you how many people have committed suicide as a result of Covid. Almost 350,000 have actually died of Covid.


Sorry about the name calling.  You are ignorant though.  And it is actually 326k dead as opposed to the modled figure you posted


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Hey Scott, I bet you believe in this?  Some believe in a god, some believe that God is made up in one's brain ((mind)).  Some are not sure.  Some wanted Jesus to be the King of the earth and wipe out all of those who do not believe in the One & Only.  We all need to take god(s) out and just step back for a moment.  This for one is not God's problem.  It's our problem fellas.  Man F this all up, not some god of the other gods.  Stop it right now and leave God out.  You both dont believe so let's leave it at that and debate the merits of the sh*t were all in.  We need to come together and work for America first, right EOTL?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Lavey29 said:


> How many people you think he has killed by taking away their only source of income to provide for their families as he dines over that amazing meal? How many committed suicide over it? How many stopped going to the hospital for their cancer treatment because they lost their job and benefits?  I'm glad your life is miserable.  You deserve every minute of your pathetic miserable existence.  I can only hope that somehow someway you and I cross paths in person someday. That would be an incredibly satisfying moment in my life.


He has killed exactly zero people by imposing social distancing restrictions. Zero. There has been no spike in cancer deaths either. In fact, there has also been a reduction in many kinds of deaths, including vehicular, workplace accidents, and also flu deaths.

I would never want to cross paths with you either. I’ll ignore that you’re actually threatening me because you can’t handle words (so pathetic), especially ones that point out your role in and responsibility for the hundreds of thousands of covid deaths in this country.  I have no interest meeting people who don’t care the least bit that 350,000 have died of covid and we’ll be at half a million shortly, but who think that is an acceptable number so their kid can play kiddie soccer. 

It is pathetic that you try to rationalize going to Arizona to play kiddie soccer by pointing to fake people dying of cancer because their health insurance was allegedly cut off because they lost their job. Your little Sally should be able to play kiddie soccer because it saves lives? You are seriously messed up in the head, but I understand that’s how you must rationalize irresponsible behavior for so many actual deaths (not the fake ones you create in your head to make yourself feel better).  Don’t fret, follow your buddy @Scott m Shurson’s advice and go confess so you can start feeling good again about your role in getting people killed.

How do you feel about Obamacare anyway?  Not a supporter? Oh, and how do you feel about the people with health problems who are dying because hospitals are filled to the brim with covid victims and are short staff?  Or don’t you care about them? Also don’t care about all the people who have committed suicide because their loved ones died of covid? 

STFU about your fake concern about others. You’re just using that as an excuse to rationalize why your 12 year old kid is going to play kiddie soccer in AZ during a pandemic that is killing 3000 people every day. What a joke you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He has killed exactly zero people by imposing social distancing restrictions. Zero. There has been no spike in cancer deaths either. In fact, there has also been a reduction in many kinds of deaths, including vehicular, workplace accidents, and also flu deaths.
> 
> I would never want to cross paths with you either. I’ll ignore that you’re actually threatening me because you can’t handle words (so pathetic), especially ones that point out your role in and responsibility for the hundreds of thousands of covid deaths in this country.  I have no interest meeting people who don’t care the least bit that 350,000 have died of covid and we’ll be at half a million shortly, but who think that is an acceptable number so their kid can play kiddie soccer.
> 
> ...


More ignorance.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He has killed exactly zero people by imposing social distancing restrictions. Zero. There has been no spike in cancer deaths either. In fact, there has also been a reduction in many kinds of deaths, including vehicular, workplace accidents, and also flu deaths.
> 
> I would never want to cross paths with you either. I’ll ignore that you’re actually threatening me because you can’t handle words (so pathetic), especially ones that point out your role in and responsibility for the hundreds of thousands of covid deaths in this country.  I have no interest meeting people who don’t care the least bit that 350,000 have died of covid and we’ll be at half a million shortly, but who think that is an acceptable number so their kid can play kiddie soccer.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that closing businesses and fewer workplace accidents could be connected?  You moron.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sorry about the name calling.  You are ignorant though.  And it is actually 326k dead as opposed to the modled figure you posted


Ha ha. Claiming that only 326,000 people have died vs almost 350,000 is not the great argument that you think it is, even if you weren’t wrong. 

Is 326,000 dead people so far and another 3000 a day where you draw the line to attend kiddie soccer tournaments in AZ?  Almost 350,000, well that’s too much, but 326.000 are acceptable losses?


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He has killed exactly zero people by imposing social distancing restrictions. Zero. There has been no spike in cancer deaths either. In fact, there has also been a reduction in many kinds of deaths, including vehicular, workplace accidents, and also flu deaths.
> 
> I would never want to cross paths with you either. I’ll ignore that you’re actually threatening me because you can’t handle words (so pathetic), especially ones that point out your role in and responsibility for the hundreds of thousands of covid deaths in this country.  I have no interest meeting people who don’t care the least bit that 350,000 have died of covid and we’ll be at half a million shortly, but who think that is an acceptable number so their kid can play kiddie soccer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Hey Scott, I bet you believe in this?  Some believe in a god, some believe that God is made up in one's brain ((mind)).  Some are not sure.  Some wanted Jesus to be the King of the earth and wipe out all of those who do not believe in the One & Only.  We all need to take god(s) out and just step back for a moment.  This for one is not God's problem.  It's our problem fellas.  Man F this all up, not some god of the other gods.  Stop it right now and leave God out.  You both dont believe so let's leave it at that and debate the merits of the sh*t were all in.  We need to come together and work for America first, right EOTL?
> 
> View attachment 9799


I believe God could exist and I believe in your right to worship if you believe.  

I also believe EOTL should stand for *End Of The Lectures.*


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Claiming that only 326,000 people have died vs almost 350,000 is not the great argument that you think it is, even if you weren’t wrong.
> 
> Is 326,000 dead people so far and another 3000 a day where you draw the line to attend kiddie soccer tournaments in AZ?  Almost 350,000, well that’s too much, but 326.000 are acceptable losses?


Hey EOTL, I know I dum and many call me idiot on here.  How many of the *350,000 *can be traced directly back to a kiddy soccer game in AZ?  How many of the *Three hundred and fifty thousand *rona deaths came directly from a nursing home?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> I believe God could exist and I believe in your right to worship if you believe.
> 
> I also believe EOTL should stand for *End Of The Lectures.*


That is what people who have nothing coherent to say and no actual facts to support their position would prefer, sure. Too bad. 

You are seriously desperate.  Claiming that it’s a good idea for your kid to play kiddie soccer in AZ because the governor had an affair and went to rehab instead of confession is really bizarre. And even more bizarre that you don’t believe in god. Mental.


----------



## Lavey29 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He has killed exactly zero people by imposing social distancing restrictions. Zero. There has been no spike in cancer deaths either. In fact, there has also been a reduction in many kinds of deaths, including vehicular, workplace accidents, and also flu deaths.
> 
> I would never want to cross paths with you either. I’ll ignore that you’re actually threatening me because you can’t handle words (so pathetic), especially ones that point out your role in and responsibility for the hundreds of thousands of covid deaths in this country.  I have no interest meeting people who don’t care the least bit that 350,000 have died of covid and we’ll be at half a million shortly, but who think that is an acceptable number so their kid can play kiddie soccer.
> 
> ...


Truly an ignorant moron. Lol, decrease in other types of deaths? That's because if you get killed in a car accident they call it a covid death if your autopsy shows antibodies.  If you have a heart attack or cancer death same thing. Those are all classified China virus deaths because the federal reimbursement is 3x to 5x more then the insurance payment rate. Typical government over spending.  Get the flu?  Nope that's China virus. Get shot dead? Oh you had China virus antibody so will add that to death certificate.  Treatment for China virus is a huge money maker for health providers and hospitals thanks to the federal government reimbursement.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That is what people who have nothing coherent to say and no actual facts to support their position would prefer, sure. Too bad.
> 
> You are seriously desperate.  Claiming that it’s a good idea for your kid to play kiddie soccer in AZ because the governor had an affair and went to rehab instead of confession is really bizarre. And even more bizarre that you don’t believe in god. Mental.


If you were even half as intelligent as you think you are, you'd stop deflecting, belittling and lecturing.  

And if you had anything going on in your life, you'd admit you don't have kids playing soccer and you being here, at all, is bizarre.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Claiming that only 326,000 people have died vs almost 350,000 is not the great argument that you think it is, even if you weren’t wrong.
> 
> Is 326,000 dead people so far and another 3000 a day where you draw the line to attend kiddie soccer tournaments in AZ?  Almost 350,000, well that’s too much, but 326.000 are acceptable losses?


Hypocrite.


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is a terrible analogy because you are gambling with the lives of others. Really, though, it’s not even gambling, you are directly contributing to the deaths of others.  It is the American Way to completely disregard the welfare and lives of others. And for what? So you can live vicariously through your child.  So pathetic.


I'll take the bait.  You continually bash the American Way. What country's or countries' "Way" do you think is better than the American Way (not just talking Covid, but in general)?  And no I'm not going to tell you to move there because I find self-loathing Americans, while at times tiresome, often ironically entertaining.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'll take the bait.  You continually bash the American Way. What country's or countries' "Way" do you think is better than the American Way (not just talking Covid, but in general)?  And no I'm not going to tell you to move there because I find self-loathing Americans, while at times tiresome, often ironically entertaining.


Dr Klaus


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It is interesting that people like you are so dogged with your efforts to pretend that children magically appear on soccer fields in AZ and then magically transport themselves to their homes right after the games. Stupid soccer parents like yourselves refuse to understand where the real problem lies - the travel and their idiotic parents congregating, going out to bars and restaurants, and passing it among each other at hotels and in airports.
> 
> Why is it that you choose to be so willfully ignorant?


Like groceries do?  And those who travel to other states like NYC?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So sad with the name calling. Tsk tsk.
> 
> I just told you how many people have committed suicide as a result of Covid. Almost 350,000 have actually died WITH Covid.


Fixed it for you


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Claiming that only 326,000 people have died vs almost 350,000 is not the great argument that you think it is, even if you weren’t wrong.
> 
> Is 326,000 dead people so far and another 3000 a day where you draw the line to attend kiddie soccer tournaments in AZ?  Almost 350,000, well that’s too much, but 326.000 are acceptable losses?


Yes, .000982 losses are acceptable.  .00061463 is acceptable for Cali too.  Deaths/Population.  So I guess you're right.  Newsome has killed absolutely "0" folks with the lockdowns.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> I'll take the bait.  You continually bash the American Way. What country's or countries' "Way" do you think is better than the American Way (not just talking Covid, but in general)?  And no I'm not going to tell you to move there because I find self-loathing Americans, while at times tiresome, often ironically entertaining.


There are 220 countries in the world and 206 of them have a lower Covid mortality rate.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Fixed it for you


Yes, I already know that denialists like yourself rationalize taking your kid to a kiddie soccer tournament in AZ by claiming that no one is actually dying of covid, it’s really the heartburn that is killing them. The bumper crop of jalapenos certainly explains how there are more than 400,000 excess deaths in the US this year. Which is all the more remarkable given how many fewer people have died in vehicle accidents, workplace accidents and the flu due to social distancing. 

I fully understand that you will believe whatever it takes if it allows you to deny responsibility for the role you have played to support 350,000 deaths so far and another 3,000 a day.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There are 220 countries in the world and 206 of them have a lower Covid mortality rate.


Will you write when you get there and let us know which one you picked?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There are 220 countries in the world and 206 of them have a lower Covid mortality rate.


I should also add that your attempt to rationalize all those deaths because America is the greatest country on earth is a nationalistic, jingoistic joke. The Jeff Daniels clip from the Newsroom is overplayed, but it is also the truth.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Will you write when you get there and let us know which one you picked?


Ha ha. Like I said earlier, I’m fine with the steps CA is taking to limit spread and prevent deaths. It seems to me that you’re the one who needs to leave since you’re the one whining about CA where you live.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, I already know that denialists like yourself rationalize taking your kid to a kiddie soccer tournament in AZ by claiming that no one is actually dying of covid, it’s really the heartburn that is killing them. The bumper crop of jalapenos certainly explains how there are more than 400,000 excess deaths in the US this year. Which is all the more remarkable given how many fewer people have died in vehicle accidents, workplace accidents and the flu due to social distancing.
> 
> I fully understand that you will believe whatever it takes if it allows you to deny responsibility for the role you have played to support 350,000 deaths so far and another 3,000 a day.


I guess the CDC are denialist as well then, cause THEY list these “Excess Deaths ASSOCIATED WITH Covid.  Unlike you I have factual evidence to support what I say......had enough yet?

Funny....can’t call me a Racist, a Homophobe or a MAGAT...so you e come up with Denialist.  Keep your Thesaurus handy cause your gonna have to keep digging thru it for more things to cal me since you don’t have a valid response.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I guess the CDC are denialist as well then, cause THEY list these “Excess Deaths ASSOCIATED WITH Covid.  Unlike you I have factual evidence to support what I say......had enough yet?
> 
> Funny....can’t call me a Racist, a Homophobe or a MAGAT...so you e come up with Denialist.  Keep your Thesaurus handy cause your gonna have to keep digging thru it for more things to cal me since you don’t have a valid response.


Sure. And six million Jews died associated with gas.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Like I said earlier, I’m fine with the steps CA is taking to limit spread and prevent deaths. It seems to me that you’re the one who needs to leave since you’re the one whining about CA where you live.


I'll be out watching my kid play soccer, unlike you.  If Gavin can do it, so can my kid.  

By the way, how come you refuse to admit you're on a soccer forum with no kids playing soccer?


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There are 220 countries in the world and 206 of them have a lower Covid mortality rate.


So Covid is your litmus test for the best "Way"? (That's a rhetorical question)



EOTL said:


> I should also add that your attempt to rationalize all those deaths because America is the greatest country on earth is a nationalistic, jingoistic joke. The Jeff Daniels clip from the Newsroom is overplayed, but it is also the truth.


Again, you choose to mischaracterize by stereotyping to try and add credibility to your argument.  I understand that technique since your argument is weak just mischaracterize the other persons argument to make it look weaker than yours.  Hence all the Qanon references.

I happen to believe that due to our freedoms and form of government the US is not well designed to handle a pandemic, although it could do a much better job than it has.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure. And six million Jews died associated with gas.


That’s an angle I should have expected...oh wait, I did:


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 29, 2020)

__





						Provisional Death Counts for Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)
					

National Center for Health Statistics




					www.cdc.gov
				




In case anyone wants to play along.....


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, I already know that denialists like yourself rationalize taking your kid to a kiddie soccer tournament in AZ by claiming that no one is actually dying of covid,* it’s really the heartburn that is killing them*. The bumper crop of jalapenos certainly explains how there are more than 400,000 excess deaths in the US this year. Which is all the more remarkable given how many fewer people have died in vehicle accidents, workplace accidents and the flu due to social distancing.
> 
> I fully understand that you will believe whatever it takes if it allows you to deny responsibility for the role you have played to support 350,000 deaths so far and another 3,000 a day.


I will say over half of the deaths come with old age and living in nursing home with some sort of underlying health issues.  Let's play pretend.  Let's pretend for a moment that I'm 80 years old, still married to my Queen Bee ((which btw would be our 50th dude)), still living at home and doing super duper and even playing golf once a week with my pals Marvin and Buddy.  Let's also add that I get a* stroke *of bad luck on the 18th hole and I'm rushed to hospital and tested for brain activity ((to see if the air got to my brain in time when Buddy gave me CPR)) and I'm also tested for the Rona. Lot's of extra test now days in our lives. I test positive for Rona and now hospital gets 3x the pay. They keep me alive for three more days to make up for all the loss business. I'm brain dead really. If I died at home, then no extra pay. Just Coroner cost and casket fees. Good chance I got the Rona from Marvin or Buddy playing golf. Stupid Marvin too   I found out his kids were over during Xmas and one of them probably brought the Rona from his kids soccer game in Arizona.........


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> So Covid is your litmus test for the best "Way"? (That's a rhetorical question)
> 
> 
> Again, you choose to mischaracterize by stereotyping to try and add credibility to your argument.  I understand that technique since your argument is weak just mischaracterize the other persons argument to make it look weaker than yours.  Hence all the Qanon references.
> ...


Ha ha. The fact that 206 of 220 countries in the world have a lower covid mortality rate than the US is compelling and also pathetic. Wrapping yourself in a flag doesn’t change that. 

The US is also 55th in infant mortality rate. America is the best!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is a terrible analogy because you are gambling with the lives of others. Really, though, it’s not even gambling, you are directly contributing to the deaths of others.  It is the American Way to completely disregard the welfare and lives of others. And for what? So you can live vicariously through your child.  So pathetic.


Excellent point!


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. The fact that 206 of 220 countries in the world have a lower covid mortality rate than the US is compelling and also pathetic. Wrapping yourself in a flag doesn’t change that.
> 
> The US is also 55th in infant mortality rate. America is the best!











						Bill Maher: Self-Loathing "White Shame" Among Liberals Is Just "Tedious Virtue Signaling"
					

Bill Maher delivered a monologue denouncing woke culture and "white shame" on Friday's edition of 'Real Time' on HBO.  "White liberals need to start listening to me when I say you can't be more offended than the victim," Maher opened the segment. "There's a weird self-loathing going on among...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> So Covid is your litmus test for the best "Way"? (That's a rhetorical question)
> 
> 
> Again, you choose to mischaracterize by stereotyping to try and add credibility to your argument.  I understand that technique since your argument is weak just mischaracterize the other persons argument to make it look weaker than yours.  Hence all the Qanon references.
> ...


Joe said the same thing in October 2019.  He said t threw away all his plans and then just like that, we got the worse pandemic ever a few months later.  I swear that guy tips his hand on purpose.  Wat Fly man, what say you now?  I'm still looking for a outside sales gig


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, I already know that denialists like yourself rationalize taking your kid to a kiddie soccer tournament in AZ by claiming that no one is actually dying of covid, it’s really the heartburn that is killing them. The bumper crop of jalapenos certainly explains how there are more than 400,000 excess deaths in the US this year. Which is all the more remarkable given how many fewer people have died in vehicle accidents, workplace accidents and the flu due to social distancing.
> 
> I fully understand that you will believe whatever it takes if it allows you to deny responsibility for the role you have played to support 350,000 deaths so far and another 3,000 a day.


speaking of denialist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Like I said earlier, I’m fine with the steps CA is taking to limit spread and prevent deaths. It seems to me that you’re the one who needs to leave since you’re the one whining about CA where you live.


Here is where we agree.  A death rate of .00061463 is acceptable to me too.  Which is why I think we should be playing Soccer in Cai instead of AZ.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure. And six million Jews died associated with gas.


Just like the one size fits all policy that you people prefer.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Here is where we agree.  A death rate of .00061463 is acceptable to me too.  Which is why I think we should be playing Soccer in Cai instead of AZ.


And there you have it. I at least appreciate that you admit that you believe 350,000 plus another 3,000 a day are acceptable losses so your daughter can play soccer, even if you try to make that sound better by using (an albeit inaccurate) death rate. FYI, the current 3,000 people dying of Covid per day is an annualized death rate over a million people per year.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just like the one size fits all policy that you people prefer.


One size fits all policy eh?  A policy that treats regions differently based on their transmission and death rates does not constitute a one-size-fits-all policy. Nor does one that treats different sports differently.  Nor does one that treats different industries differently. Nor does one in which individual cities and counties impose their own restrictions and requirements.  

You aren’t getting what you want, sure, but it’s pretty ridiculous to think that this mere fact makes a one-size-fits-all policy. The mere fact that you think this and can’t even see beyond yourself and how the policies do and don’t impact others is, well, highly indicative of the American Way.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. The fact that 206 of 220 countries in the world have a lower covid mortality rate than the US is compelling and also pathetic. Wrapping yourself in a flag doesn’t change that.
> 
> The US is also 55th in infant mortality rate. America is the best!


The fact that you think most of the world tracks and tests individuals like the US is funny. 

I have been to over 40 countries for work. The vast vast majority are very inefficient and corrupt. Most are relatively poor as well. 

They don't have the money to test/track everyone or anywhere close to it. 

Go look at that list. Tell me if you believe for instance Bangladesh has just 45 deaths per million? Chad shows as 6 per million? 

And then look at many of the others.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The fact that you think most of the world tracks and tests individuals like the US is funny.
> 
> I have been to over 40 countries for work. The vast vast majority are very inefficient and corrupt. Most are relatively poor as well.
> 
> ...


Comparing the U.S. favorably to impoverished third world countries is not the great argument that you think it is. Funny how y’all went from rah rah America is the best to rah rah America is better than Bangladesh.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Comparing the U.S. favorably to impoverished third world countries is not the great argument that you think it is. Funny how y’all went from rah rah America is the best to rah rah America is better than Bangladesh.


I am simply pointing out that when you state 200 countries are doing better vs the US, you have no idea what you are talking about. And I gave you some reasons and examples why. 

But continue on pretending those other countries are doing better to continue your argument with the posters above.


----------



## N00B (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> remarkable given how many fewer people have died in vehicle accidents, workplace accidents and the flu due to social distancing.


So we should continue these policies post COVID since they’re so beneficial for society? I hope the answer to that question is obvious.

To quote Gavin’s baseball analogy from his press conference, yesterday. “Unlike baseball, you don’t get credit for saves”


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is a terrible analogy because you are gambling with the lives of others. Really, though, it’s not even gambling, you are directly contributing to the deaths of others.  *It is the American Way to completely disregard the welfare and lives of others.* And for what? So you can live vicariously through your child.  So pathetic.


Why does it have to the American way.  I a big fan of the good ol USA and take some offense to your obtuse rhetoric.  And not that I'm looking for you to say the pledge of allegiance or anything. *Disregarding the welfare and lives of other is a human condition*.   How many times have you done it?  How many times have you read a text or texted while driving? How many times have you had 1 beer or 1 glass of wine then driven home?  Within that context, does that make you patriotic?  If you haven't done any of these, then you are on a Mother Teresa level like no other.

You don't have to answer any of these questions, but you get my drift.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Not a supporter? Oh, and how do you feel about the people with health problems who are dying because hospitals are* filled to the brim with covid victims* and are short staff?  Or don’t you care about them? Also don’t care about all the people who have committed suicide because their loved ones died of covid?
> 
> STFU about your fake concern about others. You’re just using that as an excuse to rationalize why your 12 year old kid is going to play kiddie soccer in AZ during a pandemic that is killing 3000 people every day. What a joke you are.


Actually, talk to Gavy about them hospital bed thingies.  I'm pretty sure Poland has more beds available than the mighty state of CA does - and that's before COVID.  There would be less pucker factoring going on in your healthcare community if the gubment of Kalifornia knew how to manage budgets and administrate hospitals.  Doesn't it piss you off that your tax dollars are being mismanaged and now you could potentially suffer if you step outside of your enclosed parlor?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Why does it have to the American way.  I a big fan of the good ol USA and take some offense to your obtuse rhetoric.  And not that I'm looking for you to say the pledge of allegiance or anything. *Disregarding the welfare and lives of other is a human condition*.   How many times have you done it?  How many times have you read a text or texted while driving? How many times have you had 1 beer or 1 glass of wine then driven home?  Within that context, does that make you patriotic?  If you haven't done any of these, then you are on a Mother Teresa level like no other.
> 
> You don't have to answer any of these questions, but you get my drift.


Someone read a text while driving, so therefore it’s completely fine to spread covid at will and kill as many people as you like. That is not the great argument that you think it is. Rationalizing selfish, irresponsible behavior because someone else engaged in different selfish irresponsible behavior is a pretty messed up argument.

BTW, how many people die every year in drunk driving and texting accidents?  Is it 3,000 a day?

Sincerely,

Mother Theresa


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Actually, talk to Gavy about them hospital bed thingies.  I'm pretty sure Poland has more beds available than the mighty state of CA does - and that's before COVID.  There would be less pucker factoring going on in your healthcare community if the gubment of Kalifornia knew how to manage budgets and administrate hospitals.  Doesn't it piss you off that your tax dollars are being mismanaged and now you could potentially suffer if you step outside of your enclosed parlor?


You heard it here first. @happy9 came out in support of socialized medicine! Finally we are making some societal progress! I actually agree with you that the U.S. wouldn’t be in such a mess with Covid right now if we had universal healthcare. In fact, that would completely eliminate your buddy’s concern that people are dying because they lost their healthcare with their job.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Someone read a text while driving, so therefore it’s completely fine to spread covid at will and kill as many people as you like. That is not the great argument that you think it is. Rationalizing selfish, irresponsible behavior because someone else engaged in different selfish irresponsible behavior is a pretty messed up argument.
> 
> BTW, how many people die every year in drunk driving and texting accidents?  Is it 3,000 a day?
> 
> ...


At least get her name right.  Who's rationalizing anything?  I inquired about your generalization.  Are you telling me that you've never texted while driving? Is their a British way? A German Way?  A European way?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You heard it here first. @happy9 came out in support of socialized medicine! Finally we are making some societal progress! I actually agree with you that the U.S. wouldn’t be in such a mess with Covid right now if we had universal healthcare.


Building hospital capacity  does not equal socialized medicine, but good try.  But, to take your spin on things, if we build hospital capacity to match socialized healthcare requirements, there would likely be less hospital beds.  Just ask any of your Canadian buddies.  They rank at the bottom for available beds and staff.  They spend almost 12% of their GDP on healthcare, 2nd behind Switzerland.  

But you would make a great journalist for The Atlantic or a great commentator on MsDnC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> And there you have it. I at least appreciate that you admit that you believe 350,000 plus another 3,000 a day are acceptable losses so your daughter can play soccer, even if you try to make that sound better by using (an albeit inaccurate) death rate. FYI, the current 3,000 people dying of Covid per day is an annualized death rate over a million people per year.


Your modeling is not factual.  Total alleged covid deaths are 326,322 and yesterdays death rate is 1491.  19,072,721 cases nationwide puts us at 1.7% IFR.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Building hospital capacity  does not equal socialized medicine, but good try.  But, to take your spin on things, if we build hospital capacity to match socialized healthcare requirements, there would likely be less hospital beds.  Just ask any of your Canadian buddies.  They rank at the bottom for available beds and staff.  They spend almost 12% of their GDP on healthcare, 2nd behind Switzerland.
> 
> But you would make a great journalist for The Atlantic or a great commentator on MsDnC.


Ha ha. Making the government responsible for building and paying for hospital beds is exactly socialized medicine. Gosh, it’s Gavin’s fault for having big government, and also Gavin’s fault for not having big enough government.  I get it. 
Do you want to know another interesting fact, which is that the U.S. also has one of the highest death rates in the world due to drunk driving. Like I said, the American Way. Don’t give a s**t about others.  It’s your fault for being on the road where there there is always a risk of drunk drivers. It’s also your fault for going to the grocery store or living in a nursing home where there is a risk of getting covid. Right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> One size fits all policy eh?  A policy that treats regions differently based on their transmission and death rates does not constitute a one-size-fits-all policy. Nor does one that treats different sports differently.  Nor does one that treats different industries differently. Nor does one in which individual cities and counties impose their own restrictions and requirements.
> 
> You aren’t getting what you want, sure, but it’s pretty ridiculous to think that this mere fact makes a one-size-fits-all policy. The mere fact that you think this and can’t even see beyond yourself and how the policies do and don’t impact others is, well, highly indicative of the American Way.


I think you just made a case for why AZ hosted Surf Cup.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Your modeling is not factual.  Total alleged covid deaths are 326,322 and yesterdays death rate is 1491.  19,072,721 cases nationwide puts us at 1.7% IFR.


Like I said earlier, going to a kiddie soccer tournament in AZ because “only” 326,323 are dead so far due to covid and another 3,000 a day is not the great argument you think it is.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I think you just made a case for why AZ hosted Surf Cup.


That is one way to absolve yourself of responsibility for your irresponsible behavior. If it’s legal, then I should do it because I want to, regardless of the impact it will have on the lives of others. The American Way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Like I said earlier, going to a kiddie soccer tournament in AZ because “only” 326,323 are dead so far due to covid and another 3,000 a day is not the great argument you think it is.


Back to the one size fits all?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That is one way to absolve yourself of responsibility for your irresponsible behavior. If it’s legal, then I should do it because I want to, regardless of the impact it will have on the lives of others. The American Way.


There ya go Hitler.  I knew you would come back around.  Hanapaa!!


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Building hospital capacity  does not equal socialized medicine, but good try.  But, to take your spin on things, if we build hospital capacity to match socialized healthcare requirements, there would likely be less hospital beds.  Just ask any of your Canadian buddies.  They rank at the bottom for available beds and staff.  They spend almost 12% of their GDP on healthcare, 2nd behind Switzerland.
> 
> But you would make a great journalist for The Atlantic or a great commentator on MsDnC.


Hospital capacity and quality of healthcare are huge factors in the crisis.   NY has lost 32% of its bed capacity since 2000 and it has the worst rated hospitals for safety and quality of care in the nation.  Why?  Because in order to balance their out of control budgets NY governors have slashed Medicaid funding.  Cuomo has proposed another significant Medicaid cut of 2.5 billion in the middle of the pandemic.  Obviously this has had a significant impact on NY's outrageous Covid death per capita rate.

I don't know how California sorts out overall with bed capacity, but in San Diego it seem we have excellent capacity and quality of healthcare.  I firmly believe that's why SD County has a relatively low Covid death rate compared to other California and national counties despite SD's high population rate.

BTW There are a number of studies that conclude that population density has little impact on deaths per capita.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> *Hospital capacity and quality of healthcare are huge factors in the crisis.*   NY has lost 32% of its bed capacity since 2000 and it has the worst rated hospitals for safety and quality of care in the nation.  Why?  Because in order to balance their out of control budgets NY governors have slashed Medicaid funding.  Cuomo has proposed another significant Medicaid cut of 2.5 billion in the middle of the pandemic.  Obviously this has had a significant impact on NY's outrageous Covid death per capita rate.
> 
> I don't know how California sorts out overall with bed capacity, but in San Diego it seem we have excellent capacity and quality of healthcare.  I firmly believe that's why SD County has a relatively low Covid death rate compared to other California and national counties despite SD's high population rate.
> 
> BTW There are a number of studies that conclude that population density has little impact on deaths per capita.


Socializing anything diminishes quality and capacity.  Take a deeper dive into "free" university education in some European countries.  While mostly free, not everyone is eligible.  Kids are weeded out very early and are spun off into alternate pathways. "Socialism" should be renamed "rationism" to make it more palatable for many.  The link below basically says that CA has 1/3 the bed capacity per capita compared to Poland.  









						Surging Virus Exposes California’s Weak Spot: A Lack of Hospital Beds and Staff (Published 2020)
					

Many of the state’s hospitals have maintained lower numbers of beds in part to limit the length of patient stays and lower costs. But that approach is now being tested.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> Hospital capacity and quality of healthcare are huge factors in the crisis.   NY has lost 32% of its bed capacity since 2000 and it has the worst rated hospitals for safety and quality of care in the nation.  Why?  Because in order to balance their out of control budgets NY governors have slashed Medicaid funding.  Cuomo has proposed another significant Medicaid cut of 2.5 billion in the middle of the pandemic.  Obviously this has had a significant impact on NY's outrageous Covid death per capita rate.
> 
> I don't know how California sorts out overall with bed capacity, but in San Diego it seem we have excellent capacity and quality of healthcare.  I firmly believe that's why SD County has a relatively low Covid death rate compared to other California and national counties despite SD's high population rate.
> 
> There are a number of studies that conclude that population density has little impact on deaths per capita.


What are you talking about? Medicare and Medicaid are socialized medicine.

So now it’s the fault of counties and cities for not having enough beds, not Newsom?  Or is Newsom doing a great job in SD?  Dude, your brains are scrambled.  Whose taxpayer dollars are supposed to pay for all this extra hospital infrastructure anyway?  And should Newsom have foreseen how stupid so many  Californians would be in a pandemic (and predict the scope of it) so that Californians would be paying for all these empty hospital beds in anticipation of maybe possibly having a pandemic?  Shoot, if the pandemic never happened, you would be screaming bloody murder over the obscene costs to have so many empty beds just in case they became necessary for the first time in over a century.

I get it. It is Gavin Newsom’s fault regardless of anything. That is a Way to avoid personal responsibility for your role in those 350,000 deaths plus another 3,000 a day. In fact, it is the American Way.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Making the government responsible for building and paying for hospital beds is exactly socialized medicine. Gosh, it’s Gavin’s fault for having big government, and also Gavin’s fault for not having big enough government.  I get it.
> Do you want to know another interesting fact, which is that the U.S. also has one of the highest death rates in the world due to drunk driving. Like I said, the American Way. Don’t give a s**t about others.  It’s your fault for being on the road where there there is always a risk of drunk drivers. It’s also your fault for going to the grocery store or living in a nursing home where there is a risk of getting covid. Right?


You crack me up. Please audition.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What are you talking about? Medicare and Medicaid are socialized medicine.
> 
> So now it’s the fault of counties and cities for not having enough beds, not Newsom?  Or is Newsom doing a great job in SD?  Dude, your brains are scrambled.  Whose taxpayer dollars are supposed to pay for all this extra hospital infrastructure anyway?  And should Newsom have foreseen how stupid so many  Californians would be in a pandemic (and predict the scope of it) so that Californians would be paying for all these empty hospital beds in anticipation of maybe possibly having a pandemic?  Shoot, if the pandemic never happened, you would be screaming bloody murder over the obscene costs to have so many empty beds just in case they became necessary for the first time in over a century.
> 
> I get it. It is Gavin Newsom’s fault regardless of anything. That is a Way to avoid personal responsibility for your role in those 350,000 deaths plus another 3,000 a day. In fact, it is the American Way.


There's that one size fits all that you people like again.  You argue regionally but support that argument with national numbers.  Nice job Hitler.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Socializing anything diminishes quality and capacity.  Take a deeper dive into "free" university education in some European countries.  While mostly free, not everyone is eligible.  Kids are weeded out very early and are spun off into alternate pathways. "Socialism" should be renamed "rationism" to make it more palatable for many.  The link below basically says that CA has 1/3 the bed capacity per capita compared to Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are so opposed to socializing medicine, then why are you supporting it? A few posts ago you were blaming the state government for not throwing more money into healthcare, and now you’re claiming that government involvement only makes it worse?  Or are you saying at your increased taxpayer dollars should simply go to subsidizing private healthcare, so hopefully they will deliver more and better healthcare, as if that still isn’t socialism?


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What are you talking about? Medicare and Medicaid are socialized medicine.
> 
> So now it’s the fault of counties and cities for not having enough beds, not Newsom?  Or is Newsom doing a great job in SD?  Dude, your brains are scrambled.  Whose taxpayer dollars are supposed to pay for all this extra hospital infrastructure anyway?  And should Newsom have foreseen how stupid so many  Californians would be in a pandemic (and predict the scope of it) so that Californians would be paying for all these empty hospital beds in anticipation of maybe possibly having a pandemic?  Shoot, if the pandemic never happened, you would be screaming bloody murder over the obscene costs to have so many empty beds just in case they became necessary for the first time in over a century.
> 
> I get it. It is Gavin Newsom’s fault regardless of anything. That is a Way to avoid personal responsibility for your role in those 350,000 deaths plus another 3,000 a day. In fact, it is the American Way.


Not blaming Newsom for lack of hospitals, but you knew that, because that's what you do.

Maybe this was part of the problem.








						California once had mobile hospitals and a ventilator stockpile. But it dismantled them
					

The state's supply of mobile hospitals, ventilators and N95 respirators would have helped in the coronavirus outbreak, but the state got rid of them years ago.




					www.latimes.com
				




BTW California doesn't have a tax revenue problem, it has a spending and fraud problem.  Eliminate the fraud in our unemployment and workers comp systems alone and we likely could have afforded emergency response hospitals.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There's that one size fits all that you people like again.  You argue regionally but support that argument with national numbers.  Nice job Hitler.


There’s really no getting around discussing national numbers when we are discussing a national soccer tournament. Duh.

Still, there is no one-size-fits-all policy. If your pea for a brain thinks there is, please identify the specific statute, regulation, or executive order.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> Not blaming Newsom for lack of hospitals, but you knew that, because that's what you do.
> 
> Maybe this was part of the problem.
> 
> ...


Dude, you’re woozy from the beatdown I am inflicting on you.  There is no debating that you were blaming Newsom for the lack of beds less than an hour ago:



happy9 said:


> Actually, talk to Gavy about them hospital bed thingies.  I'm pretty sure Poland has more beds available than the mighty state of CA does - and that's before COVID.  There would be less pucker factoring going on in your healthcare community if the gubment of Kalifornia knew how to manage budgets and administrate hospitals.  Doesn't it piss you off that your tax dollars are being mismanaged and now you could potentially suffer if you step outside of your enclosed parlor?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

I am so glad that everyone here seems to agree that the government should take over responsibility for healthcare. Personally, I think we would be better served if it were done at a federal level, but whatever. Baby steps.


----------



## watfly (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Dude, you’re woozy from the beatdown I am inflicting on you.  There is no debating that you were blaming Newsom for the lack of beds less than an hour ago:


Who's woozy?  Watfly and happy9 aren't the same person.  I know anyone that disagrees with you are all the same to you so I can understand your confusion.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

watfly said:


> Who's woozy?  Watfly and happy9 aren't the same person.  I know anyone that disagrees with you are all the same to you so I can understand your confusion.


You’re right about that. Feel free to forward my post on to your buddy. I’ll let the two of you figure out whether Gavin is responsible for the lack of beds. Let me know when you reach a consensus.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> That is one way to absolve yourself of responsibility for your irresponsible behavior. If it’s legal, then I should do it because I want to, regardless of the impact it will have on the lives of others. The American Way.


So you've never had a couple glasses of Chardonnay and crawled home in your Prius?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you've never had a couple glasses of Chardonnay and crawled home in your Prius?


To get in the spirit of the upcoming AZ Surf tournament, today’s Herman Cain award goes to (former) AZ resident Mark Urquiza.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What are you talking about? Medicare and Medicaid are socialized medicine.
> 
> So now it’s the fault of counties and cities for not having enough beds, not Newsom?  Or is Newsom doing a great job in SD?  Dude, your brains are scrambled.  Whose taxpayer dollars are supposed to pay for all this extra hospital infrastructure anyway?  And should Newsom have foreseen how stupid so many  Californians would be in a pandemic (and predict the scope of it) so that Californians would be paying for all these empty hospital beds in anticipation of maybe possibly having a pandemic?  Shoot, if the pandemic never happened, you would be screaming bloody murder over the obscene costs to have so many empty beds just in case they became necessary for the first time in over a century.
> 
> I get it. It is Gavin Newsom’s fault regardless of anything. That is a Way to avoid personal responsibility for your role in those 350,000 deaths plus another 3,000 a day. In fact, it is the American Way.


I guess we should have foreseen what a douchebag Newsom was by breaking his own rules for the proletariat.  And tell me, who pays for all the tax dollars necessary for "socialized" medicine and stimulus money when businesses close?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> To get in the spirit of the upcoming AZ Surf tournament, today’s Herman Cain award goes to (former) AZ resident Mark Urquiza.


And since I will probably be tied up most of tomorrow, tomorrow’s HC award goes to (former) CA megachurch pastor Bob Bryant


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> To get in the spirit of the upcoming AZ Surf tournament, today’s Herman Cain award goes to (former) AZ resident Mark Urquiza.


Did he have a maskless dinner with Gavin?  So to review, Mark followed instructions and stayed home when he was told.  I wonder if he thought it was okay to go back out like Gavin did.  

But you're the blame expert... what say you?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What are you talking about? Medicare and Medicaid are socialized medicine.
> 
> So now it’s the fault of counties and cities for not having enough beds, not Newsom?  Or is Newsom doing a great job in SD?  Dude, your brains are scrambled.  Whose taxpayer dollars are supposed to pay for all this extra hospital infrastructure anyway?  And should Newsom have foreseen how stupid so many  Californians would be in a pandemic (and predict the scope of it) so that Californians would be paying for all these empty hospital beds in anticipation of maybe possibly having a pandemic?  Shoot, if the pandemic never happened, you would be screaming bloody murder over the obscene costs to have so many empty beds just in case they became necessary for the first time in over a century.
> 
> I get it. It is Gavin Newsom’s fault regardless of anything. That is a Way to avoid personal responsibility for your role in those 350,000 deaths plus another 3,000 a day. In fact, it is the American Way.


It is his fault,  he's in charge. But in typical snowflaky ways, he will sidestep responsibility.


EOTL said:


> You’re right about that. Feel free to forward my post on to your buddy. I’ll let the two of you figure out whether Gavin is responsible for the lack of beds. Let me know when you reach a consensus.


Gavy is 100% responsible.  He's the person in charge.  As the elected official, it's in his wheelhouse. Are you mad that CA has less beds per capita than Poland?

Watch your head, don't hit the light fixture in your bubble as you do your victory lap.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> And since I will probably be tied up most of tomorrow, tomorrow’s HC award goes to (former) CA megachurch pastor Bob Bryant


Are you hitting an adoption agency?  Gotta be tough ignoring the "you don't have a kid in soccer so why are you here" questions, eh?

Don't forget your mask.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Are you hitting an adoption agency?  Gotta be tough ignoring the "you don't have a kid in soccer so why are you here" questions, eh?
> 
> Don't forget your mask.


Great zinger to make fun of wearing masks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> There’s really no getting around discussing national numbers when we are discussing a national soccer tournament. Duh.
> 
> Still, there is no one-size-fits-all policy. If your pea for a brain thinks there is, please identify the specific statute, regulation, or executive order.


Not all 50 states are represented at Surf Cup.  But you want to have a discussion as if all 50 states are represented at Surf Cup with your false 3k deaths a day.  Please continue.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> It is his fault,  he's in charge. But in typical snowflaky ways, he will sidestep responsibility.
> 
> Gavy is 100% responsible.  He's the person in charge.  As the elected official, it's in his wheelhouse. Are you mad that CA has less beds per capita than Poland?
> 
> Watch your head, don't hit the light fixture in your bubble as you do your victory lap.


Did you clear your support of socialism with @watfly yet? ‘Cuz I’m getting the feeling he thinks it is Gavin’s fault for being too involved in healthcare.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Did you clear your support of socialism with @watfly yet? ‘Cuz I’m getting the feeling he thinks it is Gavin’s fault for being too involved in healthcare.


I'm more concerned with the extent of your head injury.  I'd recommend placing direct pressure with a hemostatic bandage VS going to the ER.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not all 50 states are represented at Surf Cup.  But you want to have a discussion as if all 50 states are represented at Surf Cup with your false 3k deaths a day.  Please continue.


Sure, only about 8 or so are directly involved. But a lot of participants are also going through airports, which impacts all 50 states. You do understand that Covid is transmitted, right?  And that people also travel from real states to ones that don’t matter to most of us, right? In fact, the Dakotas and Iowa are really loving how they’re disposing of all their older residents right now. I hear that covid just spontaneously generated there.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I'm more concerned with the extent of your head injury.  I'd recommend placing direct pressure with a hemostatic bandage VS going to the ER.


Seriously, do y’all want socialism or not?  Is Gavin responsible for too much socialism per @watfly, or not enough per you?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Great zinger to make fun of wearing masks.


Better zinger making fun of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure, only about 8 or so are directly involved. But a lot of participants are also going through airports, which impacts all 50 states. You do understand that Covid is transmitted, right?  And that people also travel from real states to ones that don’t matter to most of us, right? In fact, the Dakotas and Iowa are really loving how they’re disposing of all their older residents right now. I hear that covid just spontaneously generated there.


You do understand that mask wearing keeps folks traveling through airports 100% safe right?  Your one size fits all mindset should grasp that concept like a steel trap.  Speaking of old folks, 38 percent of covid deaths are from LTC facilities.  Kinda makes me wonder why they call it Long term.   care.  That's 123k of the actual 327k deaths at a daily death rate of 1491.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You do understand that mask wearing keeps folks traveling through airports 100% safe right?  Your one size fits all mindset should grasp that concept like a steel trap.  Speaking of old folks, 38 percent of covid deaths are from LTC facilities.  Kinda makes me wonder why they call it Long term.   care.  That's 123k of the actual 327k deaths at a daily death rate of 1491.


You really need to talk to the esteemed wanna be epidemiologist and con law scholar @Grace T.  if you think masks are effective.  She doesn’t think so, although she does highly recommend flying all over America anyway. 

So weird that covid just spontaneously generates at long term care facilities, right? If the covid were coming from the outside, I’d be worried about people traveling all over the country for whatever reason (including kiddie soccer tournaments) playing a role in it going from one state to the next, as well as the long term care facilities in those states. But they’re just old people, so who gives a f**k about them anyway. They had a good run.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> What are you talking about? Medicare and Medicaid are socialized medicine.
> 
> So now it’s the fault of counties and cities for not having enough beds, not Newsom?  Or is Newsom doing a great job in SD?  Dude, your brains are scrambled.  Whose taxpayer dollars are supposed to pay for all this extra hospital infrastructure anyway?  And should Newsom have foreseen how stupid so many  Californians would be in a pandemic (and predict the scope of it) so that Californians would be paying for all these empty hospital beds in anticipation of maybe possibly having a pandemic?  Shoot, if the pandemic never happened, you would be screaming bloody murder over the obscene costs to have so many empty beds just in case they became necessary for the first time in over a century.
> 
> I get it. It is Gavin Newsom’s fault regardless of anything. That is a Way to avoid personal responsibility for your role in those 350,000 deaths plus another 3,000 a day. In fact, it is the American Way.


It's actually Trumps fault.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You really need to talk to the esteemed wanna be epidemiologist and con law scholar @Grace T.  if you think masks are effective.  She doesn’t think so, although she does highly recommend flying all over America anyway.
> 
> So weird that covid just spontaneously generates at long term care facilities, right? If the covid were coming from the outside, I’d be worried about people traveling all over the country for whatever reason (including kiddie soccer tournaments) playing a role in it going from one state to the next, as well as the long term care facilities in those states. But they’re just old people, so who gives a f**k about them anyway. They had a good run.


You seem to agree with Grace T.   Otherwise you wouldn't be able to make your case that soccer teams were transmitting COVID through airports.

Soccer teams aren't moving through LTC facilities. Even if they were, the one size fits all policy to wear mask would protect all parties.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's actually Trumps fault.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you've never had a couple glasses of Chardonnay and crawled home in your Prius?


* raised hand.


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

I think the lot of you should just have a socially distanced meet up somewhere and have a drink. This is all crazy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I am so glad that everyone here seems to agree that the government should take over responsibility for healthcare. Personally, I think we would be better served if it were done at a federal level, but whatever. Baby steps.


It's called Obamacare.  Ignorant one.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I think the lot of you should just have a socially distanced meet up somewhere and have a drink. This is all crazy.


Us murderers with the Nazi's?


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Us murderers with the Nazi's?


Sure, why not? 2020 had taught me that anything goes.


----------



## crush (Dec 29, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I think the lot of you should just have a socially distanced meet up somewhere and have a drink. This is all crazy.


Next round is on me.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

Sure, why not.  But I have the flu right now and EOTL doesn't believe in the 100% efficacy of mask wearing.  Yet he wonders about transmission.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It's called Obamacare.  Ignoranty one.


Sort of, if it hadn’t been gutted.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Next round is on me.
> 
> View attachment 9807


Mr. Freeloader is feeling left out.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Us murderers with the Nazi's?


I hate to be the one to tell you this, but you’ve been on the same team all along. Holocaust deniers and Covid deniers are both deniers, they vote the same, and they bend the knee to the same crazy conspiracy theory “news” outlets. How is it over there at OAN and Newsmax anyway?  I hear they can’t backtrack fast enough to keep Dominion from crushing them like the cockroaches that they are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sort of, if it hadn’t been gutted.


It actually gutted itself as it should have.  It's called a death spiral.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I hate to be the one to tell you this, but you’ve been on the same team all along. Holocaust deniers and Covid deniers are both deniers, they vote the same, and they bend the knee to the same crazy conspiracy theory “news” outlets. How is it over there at OAN and Newsmax anyway?  I hear they can’t backtrack fast enough to keep Dominion from crushing them like the cockroaches that they are.


Clarifying your false 3k a day covid deaths is not denial.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Clarifying your false 3k a day covid deaths is not denial.


So you’re really liking the OAN and Newsmax conspiracy theories, in other words. What’s the theory today?  Are they still going with heartburn, the silent killer? Or is everyone dying from a crazy number of motorcycle accidents now? Maybe Dominion is falsifying death certs in addition to ballots?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So you’re really liking the OAN and Newsmax conspiracy theories, in other words. What’s the theory today?  Are they still going with heartburn, the silent killer? Or is everyone dying from a crazy number of motorcycle accidents now? Maybe Dominion is falsifying death certs in addition to ballots?


Clarifying your false 3k a day covid deaths is not denial.  You Nazi's don't care about lives.  You just like hyping the numbers.  You are a coward


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 29, 2020)

I have to laugh at whoever "Anon" is- can always count on you to wow-face most of the crazy posts


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 29, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So you’re really liking the OAN and Newsmax conspiracy theories, in other words. What’s the theory today?  Are they still going with heartburn, the silent killer? Or is everyone dying from a crazy number of motorcycle accidents now? Maybe Dominion is falsifying death certs in addition to ballots?


This is a good read.  Next time your soccer player has practice, maybe you can come up with some additional, Dominion fodder.  



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/DocketPDF/20/20-815/163875/20201215164905775_Final%20Michigan%20Notice%20of%20Supplemental%20Authority.pdf


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> He has killed exactly zero people by imposing social distancing restrictions. Zero. There has been no spike in cancer deaths either. In fact, there has also been a reduction in many kinds of deaths, including vehicular, workplace accidents, and also flu deaths.
> 
> I would never want to cross paths with you either. I’ll ignore that you’re actually threatening me because you can’t handle words (so pathetic), especially ones that point out your role in and responsibility for the hundreds of thousands of covid deaths in this country.  I have no interest meeting people who don’t care the least bit that 350,000 have died of covid and we’ll be at half a million shortly, but who think that is an acceptable number so their kid can play kiddie soccer.
> 
> ...


Nice work! The fight against stupid is tiring and never ending as stupid is too stupid to understand they are truly stupid. In the past we fought occasional scrimmages with stupid. Now stupid has a foothold in America as it is supported by various media outlets, online chat groups and our now lame duck president. We must continue to fight and win the war on stupid or we will become North Korea or maybe worse religious zealots.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice work! The fight against stupid is tiring and never ending as stupid is too stupid to understand they are truly stupid. In the past we fought occasional scrimmages with stupid. Now stupid has a foothold in America as it is supported by various media outlets, online chat groups and our now lame duck president. We must continue to fight and win the war on stupid or we will become North Korea or maybe worse religious zealots.


Speaking of Stupid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> If you were even half as intelligent as you think you are, you'd stop deflecting, belittling and lecturing.
> 
> And if you had anything going on in your life, you'd admit you don't have kids playing soccer and you being here, at all, is bizarre.


Yes fighting stupid like yours is an uphill battle. It would be the intelligent thing to do, cease and desist that is. You’ll stay what you are no matter how much rational common sense is thrown at you. Enjoy your ignorance, it had been said to be bliss.


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice work! The fight against stupid is tiring and never ending as stupid is too stupid to understand they are truly stupid. In the past we fought occasional scrimmages with stupid. Now stupid has a foothold in America as it is supported by various media outlets, online chat groups and our now lame duck president. *We must continue to fight and win the war *on stupid or we will become North Korea or maybe worse religious zealots.


So this was always a war for you and EOTL?  Is that what that Jan 5th, 2017 meeting was all about?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes fighting stupid like yours is an uphill battle. It would be the intelligent thing to do, cease and desist that is. You’ll stay what you are no matter how much rational common sense is thrown at you. Enjoy your ignorance, it had been said to be bliss.


For right now, I think we'll enjoy your ignorance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 30, 2020)

crush said:


> So this was always a war for you and EOTL?  Is that what that Jan 5th, 2017 meeting was all about?


He was nowhere to be found after the election.  He went in to hiding for several months.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes fighting stupid like yours is an uphill battle. It would be the intelligent thing to do, cease and desist that is. You’ll stay what you are no matter how much rational common sense is thrown at you. Enjoy your ignorance, it had been said to be bliss.


Rational common sense?  A schmuck like you thinks it's okay for people to be crammed in a Target or Home Depot or "peaceful protest" but 14-year old kids playing soccer outside is the problem.  

It's also been said that idiots, like you, don't know they're idiots.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice work! The fight against stupid is tiring and never ending as stupid is too stupid to understand they are truly stupid. In the past we fought occasional scrimmages with stupid. Now stupid has a foothold in America as it is supported by various media outlets, online chat groups and our now lame duck president. We must continue to fight and win the war on stupid or we will become North Korea or maybe worse religious zealots.


This may win the "dumbest post of the year".  I'm just trying to decide if you are pro or anti youth futbol?


----------



## crush (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This may win the "dumbest post of the year".  I'm just trying to decide if you are pro or anti youth futbol?


Or scariest?  I swear I saw good pals put red lines in the sand because they lost in 2016.  Its been hell ever since.  "Nice work."  Insane to say that. Cause all this division because they hate one guy?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

crush said:


> Or scariest?  I swear I saw good pals put red lines in the sand because they lost in 2016.  Its been hell ever since.  "Nice work."  Insane to say that. Cause all this division because they hate one guy?


I wonder how all the Q followers/covid and holocaust deniers rationalize that they aren’t complete imbeciles when someone like @crush always agrees with them?  You’d think think people who never did well academically, don’t work in jobs that require brain power, and whose beliefs are supported by the imbecile of imbeciles would at least recognize that fact. Seriously, a dude believes them who burned all his daughter’s college bridges when she was 11 because he was sure she was a lock to go pro at 18 and would cash in on the millions of dollars available in women’s pro soccer, and who pays his daughter to score goals although he can’t even afford cable.

But alas, no. Such is the power of Fox, OAN and Newsmax, which give the easily duped the false impression that their crazy conspiracy theories and incoherent nonsense actually have merit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

crush said:


> So this was always a war for you and EOTL?  Is that what that Jan 5th, 2017 meeting was all about?


We as a people need to continue to hold guard against those of us that are susceptible to negative influences.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Rational common sense?  A schmuck like you thinks it's okay for people to be crammed in a Target or Home Depot or "peaceful protest" but 14-year old kids playing soccer outside is the problem.
> 
> It's also been said that idiots, like you, don't know they're idiots.


Never said any of that. Dumbasses like you making things up to support what you 'feel' is true are large part of the problem.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> But alas, no. Such is the power of Fox, OAN and Newsmax, which give the easily duped the false impression that their crazy conspiracy theories and incoherent nonsense actually have merit.


I beat you ate up every spoonful of Russian conspiracy theory peddled by NY Times, the Atlantic, NBC, CBS, the Post, etc for years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> This may win the "dumbest post of the year".  I'm just trying to decide if you are pro or anti youth futbol?


Played since the mid 60's. Daughter still plays in Osaka. I am pro common sense and reality. Following the guidance of those that wish to profit is not the intelligent way to proceed. 95% of club kids won't make it past high school sports and out of the other 5% only a select few will receive financial help. Youth soccer is great thing and patience is truly a virtue. Maybe get the kids into a lifetime sport like golf.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I beat you ate up every spoonful of Russian conspiracy theory peddled by NY Times, the Atlantic, NBC, CBS, the Post, etc for years.


Why has trump never said a bad word about Putin? Why does he side with Putin? Why does trump only enforce sanctions against Russia that are meaningless and only done for show? Spin it however you wish the there is there and if you read . . . well never mind you wouldn't do that.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I beat you ate up every spoonful of Russian conspiracy theory peddled by NY Times, the Atlantic, NBC, CBS, the Post, etc for years.


I love how you and your buddies get so bent when you’re exposed as Qanon morons, although you thought it was so much fun to label people Antifa before your master had his fat diapered ass handed to him.  Ha ha. Equating the NY Times to OAN and Newsmax is also very funny. But I get that’s what Qs need to do to rationalize their conspiracy theories. Are your buddies at your “news” networks still tripping backwards over themselves retracting their Dominion conspiracy theories?

Is your kid pumped up to play El Centro AYSO select at Surf Cup?


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Is your kid pumped up to play El Centro AYSO select at Surf Cup?


I didn't see that they are playing. A shame I guess. 

My kid is practicing with college kids who are on break from school. 

And I see you ignored how you ate up the Russian conspiracy crap for years. To be honest those news orgs (NY Times and company) spent an ocean of ink on rumor and innuendo that was all proven false. So it is no stretch to compare them to other hack news orgs.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why has trump never said a bad word about Putin? Why does he side with Putin? Why does trump only enforce sanctions against Russia that are meaningless and only done for show? Spin it however you wish the there is there and if you read . . . well never mind you wouldn't do that.


The fact that you ask that question...ie a bad word about Putin tells me you still believe the Russian conspiracy hoax right?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Played since the mid 60's. Daughter still plays in Osaka. I am pro common sense and reality. Following the guidance of those that wish to profit is not the intelligent way to proceed. 95% of club kids won't make it past high school sports and out of the other 5% only a select few will receive financial help. Youth soccer is great thing and patience is truly a virtue. Maybe get the kids into a lifetime sport like golf.


Doesn't explain the truly stoopid part of your post.  But congrats on playing and to your daughter.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why has trump never said a bad word about Putin? Why does he side with Putin? Why does trump only enforce sanctions against Russia that are meaningless and only done for show? Spin it however you wish the there is there and if you read . . . well never mind you wouldn't do that.


Your ignorance on geo political stuff is stunning.  Stick to poisonous rona rhetoric.  

Just a little bit of research will show you what our posture has been in Eastern Europe the last 4 years.  We can take this to the off topic if you want..Or don't, just google it and revel in your inability to comprehend beyond what is presented on the media outlets that you consume.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> ..... never did well academically, don’t work in jobs that require brain power, and whose beliefs are supported by the imbecile of imbeciles would at least recognize that fact.


Damn...is that from the bio on your Tinder profile?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Never said any of that. Dumbasses like you making things up to support what you 'feel' is true are large part of the problem.


Was that English?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Played since the mid 60's. Daughter still plays in Osaka. I am pro common sense and reality. Following the guidance of those that wish to profit is not the intelligent way to proceed. 95% of club kids won't make it past high school sports and out of the other 5% only a select few will receive financial help. Youth soccer is great thing and patience is truly a virtue. Maybe get the kids into a lifetime sport like golf.


So you've played since the 1960's, which means you're 80, and your 60-year old daughter is currently playing in Japan.  But you want us to consider golf as a "lifetime" sport?  

I know, you're probably closer to 70 but your typing skills say "80".


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I love how you and your buddies get so bent when you’re exposed as Qanon morons, although you thought it was so much fun to label people Antifa before your master had his fat diapered ass handed to him.  Ha ha. Equating the NY Times to OAN and Newsmax is also very funny. But I get that’s what Qs need to do to rationalize their conspiracy theories. Are your buddies at your “news” networks still tripping backwards over themselves retracting their Dominion conspiracy theories?
> 
> Is your kid pumped up to play El Centro AYSO select at Surf Cup?


Speaking of, I notice you completely ignored the legal documentation I provided on Dominion.  Much like you ignore not having a kid in soccer.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Speaking of, I notice you completely ignored the legal documentation I provided on Dominion.  Much like you ignore not having a kid in soccer.


Ha ha! Everyone, @Scott m Shurson is referring to a mentally ill “legal brief” submitted to the US Supreme Court in which Sidney Powell claims to be “releasing the Kraken” on Dominion voting machines.  For those of you who don’t know how mentally ill Sid the Squid is, she claims Dominion and the DNC conspired with former Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to manipulate the election, although Chavez has been dead for years. She is such a bad lawyer that even Trumpy McCan’t Hold a Glass of Water disclaims her. 

This is a perfect example why I remind the mentally challenged idiots here why they’re Qanon conspiracy theorists. Because they are. But by all means keep believing that everyone is dying of heartburn, motorcycle accidents, and anything but covid Scotty boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Your ignorance on geo political stuff is stunning.  Stick to poisonous rona rhetoric.
> 
> Just a little bit of research will show you what our posture has been in Eastern Europe the last 4 years.  We can take this to the off topic if you want..Or don't, just google it and revel in your inability to comprehend beyond what is presented on the media outlets that you consume.


Obviously you believe trump, hilarious.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha! Everyone, @Scott m Shurson is referring to a mentally ill “legal brief” submitted to the US Supreme Court in which Sidney Powell claims to be “releasing the Kraken” on Dominion voting machines.  For those of you who don’t know how mentally ill Sid the Squid is, she claims Dominion and the DNC conspired with former Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to manipulate the election, although Chavez has been dead for years. She is such a bad lawyer that even Trumpy McCan’t Hold a Glass of Water disclaims her.
> 
> This is a perfect example why I remind the mentally challenged idiots here why they’re Qanon conspiracy theorists. Because they are. But by all means keep believing that everyone is dying of heartburn, motorcycle accidents, and anything but covid Scotty boy.


Well, daily poster here that refuses to admit they don't have a kid playing soccer, that's a nice "straw man" you posted.  Another way to say it, since you hid from it like everything else, is an objective investigation concluded the Dominion machines were not reliable and their subsequent results should not be considered valid.  But I love your "Sidney Powell" rant.   Completely irrelevant but definitely cute.  By the way, how did the adoption ceremony go today?  What did you wind up with... U9 or U1 with a sperm donor?

Love it when your Tourettes kicks in.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Your ignorance on geo political stuff is stunning.  Stick to poisonous rona rhetoric.
> 
> Just a little bit of research will show you what our posture has been in Eastern Europe the last 4 years.  We can take this to the off topic if you want..Or don't, just google it and revel in your inability to comprehend beyond what is presented on the media outlets that you consume.


Q-tip says we all need to ignore legitimate news sources and instead get the real s**t from Parler and 4Chan.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha! Everyone, @Scott m Shurson is referring to a mentally ill “legal brief” submitted to the US Supreme Court in which Sidney Powell claims to be “releasing the Kraken” on Dominion voting machines.  For those of you who don’t know how mentally ill Sid the Squid is, she claims Dominion and the DNC conspired with former Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to manipulate the election, although Chavez has been dead for years. She is such a bad lawyer that even Trumpy McCan’t Hold a Glass of Water disclaims her.
> 
> This is a perfect example why I remind the mentally challenged idiots here why they’re Qanon conspiracy theorists. Because they are. But by all means keep believing that everyone is dying of heartburn, motorcycle accidents, and anything but covid Scotty boy.


It is funny when Q’s act as if they don’t know they are Q’s while they repeat Q theory over and over again.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Well, daily poster here that refuses to admit they don't have a kid playing soccer, that's a nice "straw man" you posted.  Another way to say it, since you hid from it like everything else, is an objective investigation concluded the Dominion machines were not reliable and their subsequent results should not be considered valid.  But I love your "Sidney Powell" rant.   Completely irrelevant but definitely cute.  By the way, how did the adoption ceremony go today?  What did you wind up with... U9 or U1 with a sperm donor?
> 
> Love it when your Tourettes kicks in.


Hey everybody, Scotty’s a little down on himself because Hugo Chavez came back from the dead to steal the election from his favorite pants crapper. It’s all right there in the “independent investigation.”

How you feel about vaccinations?  Did an “objective investigation” tell you it’s really a serum for government mind control?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Q-tip says we all need to ignore legitimate news sources and instead get the real s**t from Parler and 4Chan.


Gibberish and nonsense from you again. Depth is certainly not your forte, but not surprising.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obviously you believe trump, hilarious.


You and @EOTL must be joined at the hip or sprung from the same place.  Leave the partisan BS in your bubble (I don't partake of either "side").  Admit that you don't have a clue what you are talking about and get back to quoting chapter and verse from your play book.  It's much more amusing to hear you rant about how people on a soccer forum are killing Americans.  It's much easier to hide your @ss that way.  

Research and educate yourself beyond your headlines. Whether you like it or not, the current administration has been more of a geopolitical thorn in the side of Mother Russia than any administration in over a few decades.  But you don't want to hear that - and that's fine.  Your grasp of reality is barely skin deep.  We can go to off topic and discuss.  This topic is about how soccer kids are killing old people..

I'll stand by and wait for your hapless accusations of being a Russian puppet.  I believe you'll find that on  page 2, paragraph 3 of the snowflake manual.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you've played since the 1960's, which means you're 80, and your 60-year old daughter is currently playing in Japan.  But you want us to consider golf as a "lifetime" sport?
> 
> I know, you're probably closer to 70 but your typing skills say "80".


I missed this earlier- very good...


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is funny when Q’s act as if they don’t know they are Q’s while they repeat Q theory over and over again.


Dude, I read an “independent investigation” that proves China created an extra spicy and deadly deadly jalapeno pepper mutation for the express purpose of ruining Surf Cup, which has caused 350,000 deaths so far. But then they covered it up by also creating covid in a lab as a fake reason for the deaths, and then tried blaming it all on a bat. They aren’t smart enough for Scotty boy and his Q-ray glasses, though.  He sees right through the ruse.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You and @EOTL must be joined at the hip or sprung from the same place.  Leave the partisan BS in your bubble (I don't partake of either "side").  Admit that you don't have a clue what you are talking about and get back to quoting chapter and verse from your play book.  It's much more amusing to hear you rant about how people on a soccer forum are killing Americans.  It's much easier to hide your @ss that way.
> 
> Research and educate yourself beyond your headlines. Whether you like it or not, the current administration has been more of a geopolitical thorn in the side of Mother Russia than any administration in over a few decades.  But you don't want to hear that - and that's fine.  Your grasp of reality is barely skin deep.  We can go to off topic and discuss.  This topic is about how soccer kids are killing old people..
> 
> I'll stand by and wait for your hapless accusations of being a Russian puppet.  I believe you'll find that on  page 2, paragraph 3 of the snowflake manual.


How are you feeling about your Trumpanzee buddy Scotty boy’s theory that Dominion, the DNC and the ghost of a long dead South American dictator conspired to rig the election against the marmalade moron? Does it make a lot of sense to you?  What are the odds Sid the Squid will walk down the hallowed halls of the Supreme Court armed with her “objective investigation” and save America from, well, brown people?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey everybody, Scotty’s a little down on himself because Hugo Chavez came back from the dead to steal the election from his favorite pants crapper. It’s all right there in the “independent investigation.”
> 
> How you feel about vaccinations?  Did an “objective investigation” tell you it’s really a serum for government mind control?


"Hey everybody"?  Do you think you host a talk show?  Here's a paragraph from my post, sweetheart, and it doesn't include 'Sid the Squid':

_"We conclude that the Dominion Voting System is intentionally and purposefully designed with inherent errors to create systemic fraud and influence election results. The system intentionally generates an enormously high number of ballot errors. The electronic ballots are then transferred for adjudication. The intentional errors lead to bulk adjudication of ballots with no oversight, no transparency, and no audit trail. This leads to voter or election fraud. Based on our study, we conclude that The Dominion Voting System should not be used in Michigan. We further conclude that the results of Antrim County should not have been certified."_

- My name is Russell James Ramsland, Jr., and I am a resident of Dallas County, Texas. I hold an MBA from Harvard University, and a political science degree from Duke University. I have worked with the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), among other organizations, and have run businesses all over the world, many of which are highly technical in nature. I have served on technical government panels.

Game, Set and Match, parent with no kid playing soccer.  For the sake of others, that will be my last post on the subject.  I'll await your reply.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> So you've played since the 1960's, which means you're 80, and your 60-year old daughter is currently playing in Japan.  But you want us to consider golf as a "lifetime" sport?
> 
> I know, you're probably closer to 70 but your typing skills say "80".


You are not good at math I see, typical.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You and @EOTL must be joined at the hip or sprung from the same place.  Leave the partisan BS in your bubble (I don't partake of either "side").  Admit that you don't have a clue what you are talking about and get back to quoting chapter and verse from your play book.  It's much more amusing to hear you rant about how people on a soccer forum are killing Americans.  It's much easier to hide your @ss that way.
> 
> Research and educate yourself beyond your headlines. Whether you like it or not, the current administration has been more of a geopolitical thorn in the side of Mother Russia than any administration in over a few decades.  But you don't want to hear that - and that's fine.  Your grasp of reality is barely skin deep.  We can go to off topic and discuss.  This topic is about how soccer kids are killing old people..
> 
> I'll stand by and wait for your hapless accusations of being a Russian puppet.  I believe you'll find that on  page 2, paragraph 3 of the snowflake manual.


Are you that disingenuous in real life?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How are you feeling about your Trumpanzee buddy Scotty boy’s theory that Dominion, the DNC and the ghost of a long dead South American dictator conspired to rig the election against the marmalade moron? Does it make a lot of sense to you?  What are the odds Sid the Squid will walk down the hallowed halls of the Supreme Court armed with her “objective investigation” and save America from, well, brown people?


Not my wheel house and really have no idea what you are talking about.  That's your wheelhouse.  I let you sit in your bubble and dream up scenarios that enable you to craft your less than witty posts.  But, appears that is your gig, so you do you...  I doubt you can reference a post where I even come close to talking about that garbage.  

Seems like you know as much abut "Q" as the "Qs".  Just sayin.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> "Hey everybody"?  Do you think you host a talk show?  Here's a paragraph from my post, sweetheart, and it doesn't include 'Sid the Squid':
> 
> _"We conclude that the Dominion Voting System is intentionally and purposefully designed with inherent errors to create systemic fraud and influence election results. The system intentionally generates an enormously high number of ballot errors. The electronic ballots are then transferred for adjudication. The intentional errors lead to bulk adjudication of ballots with no oversight, no transparency, and no audit trail. This leads to voter or election fraud. Based on our study, we conclude that The Dominion Voting System should not be used in Michigan. We further conclude that the results of Antrim County should not have been certified."_
> 
> ...


Were you going to mention that your buddy Ramsland had to later admit that his numbers were fake and the data he relied on “mysteriously disappeared” from the super duper secret website where he claims he got them? Or that he’s using his Q publicity stunt for a go fund me to support a future congressional run aka part weak-minded fools like yourself from their money?  You really should open up your wallet for him if you’ve got any left after helping pay Trump’s personal legal bills that you thought were going to pay for his assault on democracy. Do it! Do it! Maybe also bring your AR-15 to that DC pizza parlor and put a stop to all that child trafficking like that other Q whackadoo.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you that disingenuous in real life?


I know it's hard to think outside of your bubble - but that's OK.   If that's the best you have then it's obvious that a substantive discussion about real things is beyond your grasp. 

I'm just glad you played futbol at some point in your life.  Maybe you can contribute some soccer IQ.  Tell us who your favorite player is and why?  Maybe even your thoughts on ECNL vs GA.  I know at some point ECNL and GA will have somehow contributed to the deaths of a bajilliion, zillion old people.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Were you going to mention that your buddy Ramsland had to later admit that his numbers were fake and the data he relied on “mysteriously disappeared” from the super duper secret website where he claims he got them? Or that he’s using his Q publicity stunt for a go fund me to support a future congressional run aka part weak-minded fools like yourself from their money?  You really should open up your wallet for him if you’ve got any left after helping pay Trump’s personal legal bills that you thought were going to pay for his assault on democracy. Do it! Do it! Maybe also bring your AR-15 to that DC pizza parlor and put a stop to all that child trafficking like that other Q whackadoo.


Why the hate on America's Rifle? Or maybe you prefer the Type 95?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Why the hate on America's Rifle? Or maybe you prefer the Type 95?


59 dead country music fans in NV
50 dead night clubbers in FL
26 dead churchgoers in TX
26 dead first graders in CT
23 dead restaurant patrons in TX
31 dead Walmart customers in TX
15 dead students in TX
13 dead soldiers in TX
10 dead high school students in TX

What’s up with all the mass shooting in TX anyway? I bet you can’t wait until you can stop rationalizing covid deaths and get back to rationalizing mass shootings deaths.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Were you going to mention that your buddy Ramsland had to later admit that his numbers were fake and the data he relied on “mysteriously disappeared” from the super duper secret website where he claims he got them? Or that he’s using his Q publicity stunt for a go fund me to support a future congressional run aka part weak-minded fools like yourself from their money?  You really should open up your wallet for him if you’ve got any left after helping pay Trump’s personal legal bills that you thought were going to pay for his assault on democracy. Do it! Do it! Maybe also bring your AR-15 to that DC pizza parlor and put a stop to all that child trafficking like that other Q whackadoo.


Where’d you go Scotty Q?  Had to go back to Parler for further instructions?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Not my wheel house and really have no idea what you are talking about.  That's your wheelhouse.  I let you sit in your bubble and dream up scenarios that enable you to craft your less than witty posts.  But, appears that is your gig, so you do you...  I doubt you can reference a post where I even come close to talking about that garbage.
> 
> Seems like you know as much abut "Q" as the "Qs".  Just sayin.


Wise of you to steer clear of your Q friend in this context.  Otherwise, any possible hope of credibility with your covid denialism would be completely shot.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 59 dead country music fans in NV
> 50 dead night clubbers in FL
> 26 dead churchgoers in TX
> 26 dead first graders in CT
> ...


Each one a tragedy but don't be naïve to blame the gun.  Definitely a topic for another forum, not a kids soccer forum.  I know it's your style to class things up.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> credibility with your covid denialism would be completely shot.


Another dumb statement - who's denying COVID?  Link?


----------



## EOTL (Dec 30, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Each one a tragedy but don't be naïve to blame the gun.  Definitely a topic for another forum, not a kids soccer forum.  I know it's your style to class things up.


Then why ya bringing up guns?  I was only staying on point by responding to your buddy’s Q conspiracy theories.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Were you going to mention that your buddy Ramsland had to later admit that his numbers were fake and the data he relied on “mysteriously disappeared” from the super duper secret website where he claims he got them? Or that he’s using his Q publicity stunt for a go fund me to support a future congressional run aka part weak-minded fools like yourself from their money?  You really should open up your wallet for him if you’ve got any left after helping pay Trump’s personal legal bills that you thought were going to pay for his assault on democracy. Do it! Do it! Maybe also bring your AR-15 to that DC pizza parlor and put a stop to all that child trafficking like that other Q whackadoo.


Source?


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 30, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Where’d you go Scotty Q?  Had to go back to Parler for further instructions?


I have a job... and a kid that plays soccer.  Unlike you.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Source?


Ha ha. Your buddy claimed more people voted than lived in counties because he added a zero to 76% and also believes Minnesota counties are in Michigan. 









						State, company officials dispute report claiming Antrim County tabulators bungled results
					

Dominion Voting Systems, whose equipment is used in Antrim, says it is the subject of a "continuing malicious and widespread disinformation campaign."



					www.freep.com
				












						Trump tweet wrongly suggests there were defects with Michigan voting machines
					

Trump’s claim uses figures from a report by a cybersecurity analyst who has issued flawed analyses of Michigan’s election before.



					www.freep.com
				












						PolitiFact - Affidavit in Michigan lawsuit seeking to overturn election makes wildly inaccurate claims about vote
					

A lawsuit is asking a federal court in Michigan to force state leaders to disregard Michigan’s certified election result




					www.politifact.com
				












						Audit in Michigan County Refutes Dominion Conspiracy Theory - FactCheck.org
					

A hand count of paper ballots in Antrim County, Michigan, has verified the election results there, refuting a “forensics report” promoted by President Donald Trump that baselessly claimed the election equipment in the county was “designed” to create “systemic fraud and influence election...




					www.factcheck.org
				












						State officials: Texas firm's report relies on false claims in Antrim County election lawsuit
					

BELLAIRE — State officials contend a report penned by a Texas-based cyber security consulting firm as part of a lawsuit claiming election malfeasance in Antrim County, relies on false and




					www.record-eagle.com
				












						Election 2020: Setting the Record Straight - Antrim County, Michigan - Dominion Voting Systems
					

Latest News June 24, 2021 About the Debunked Antrim County “Forensic Audit” Report A hand count of paper ballots in Antrim County, Michigan, verified the accuracy of election results for the 2020 election, thereby refuting viral claims from a severely flawed report alleging that Dominion Voting...




					www.dominionvoting.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/11/20/trump-campaigns-much-hyped-affidavit-features-big-glaring-error/
		










						Antrim County hand tally affirms certified election results
					

An audit conducted Thursday of the votes cast in the November presidential election in Antrim County, the heart of a...



					www.sentinel-standard.com
				






			https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.gand.284055/gov.uscourts.gand.284055.60.0_2.pdf
		










						Here's How Lawyers Destroyed Sidney Powell's 'Wildly Unqualified' Election Malfeasance 'Experts' in Georgia
					

In paperwork filed over the weekend, lawyers filed documents which bashed the alleged evidence behind Powell's claims.




					lawandcrime.com
				












						Fox, Newsmax backtrack on election-fraud claims as threat of lawsuit looms
					

Two election technology companies whose names have come up in President Donald Trump’s false charges of widespread voter fraud in the presidential election are fighting back, prompting unusual public statements from Fox News and Newsmax.




					www.cleveland.com
				












						US election 2020: Fox News, Newsmax walk back voter fraud claims after legal threat
					

Fox News and Newsmax distance themselves from voting machine fraud claims following legal threats.



					www.bbc.com
				












						Candidate Profile for Russ Ramsland
					

The profile for Russ Ramsland for the Texas 03-01-16 Primary election on March 01, 2016




					ivoterguide.com
				












						Michigan officials: No voter fraud in Antrim County; 12 additional votes for Trump
					

BELLAIRE, Mich. — A hand count of ballots in one tiny northern Michigan county dealt one more blow against claims of widespread voter fraud in the state.




					www.joplinglobe.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-raises-more-than-150-million-appealing-to-false-election-claims/2020/11/30/82e922e6-3347-11eb-afe6-e4dbee9689f8_story.html
		










						Were you conned into donating to Donald Trump's election defense fund?
					

The fine print on the requests noted that most of the money wouldn't be used to challenge election results but would be under Trump’s control.



					www.azcentral.com
				












						Donations under $8K to Trump ‘election defense’ instead go to president, RNC
					

As President Donald Trump seeks to discredit last week's election with baseless claims of voter fraud, his team has bombarded his supporters with requests for money to help pay for legal challenges to the results: “The Left will try to STEAL this election!” reads one text.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Then why ya bringing up guns?  I was only staying on point by responding to your buddy’s Q conspiracy theories.


Q-publicans


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ha ha. Your buddy claimed more people voted than lived in counties because he added a zero to 76% and also believes Minnesota counties are in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Scotty Q, you’ll need to dig deep into the Q conspiracy theory pool now. And I haven’t even started on the fact that your hero who can’t walk down a ramp, let alone get to a toilet first, is 0 for 60 in court.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

Hey @Scott m Shurson , I feel a little bad pinning all the cray cray blame on Sid the Squid/Kraken Powell and that Ramsland nut job.  I should point out that the other Q lawyer involved claims Justice Roberts is a murderous pedophile who trafficks children.  It’s like you Qs use that pedo claim against everyone when you don’t have anything to say!









						Trumpist Lawyer Lin Wood Goes on Unhinged Rant Suggesting Justice John Roberts Is a Murderous Pedophile
					

Pro-Trump lawyer Lin Wood ramped up the crazy on Wednesday night by suggesting Supreme Court Chief Justice John Roberts was somehow involved in Justice Antonin Scalia’s death and part of a child-sex cult.Wood, alongside on-again-off-again Trump campaign lawyer Sidney Powell, has been at the...




					news.yahoo.com
				




He also claims Pence McHomophobe is throwing your master under the bus so he can run in 2024









						Pro-Trump lawyer calls Mike Pence a "wolf in sheep's clothing" only focused on 2024
					

"I do NOT trust VP Mike Pence," posted Lin Wood on conservative social media platform Parler. "He is wolf in sheep's clothing.




					www.newsweek.com
				




You really should check out your Q lawyer buddy’s twitter feed. I do have a question about one of his posts though.  If God is all powerful, and God chose Trump to be re-elected, doesn’t getting destroyed in the election and being 0-60 in court trying to get democracy overturned mean God isn’t as powerful as He told Lin Wood in a vision?


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2020)

Mr Wuhan, here is a video I want you and Lastman to watch today if you have the time.  I'm going to use 2021 as a year to "Help" others with their egos.


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey @Scott m Shurson , I feel a little bad pinning all the cray cray blame on Sid the Squid/Kraken Powell and that Ramsland nut job.  I should point out that the other Q lawyer involved claims Justice Roberts is a murderous pedophile who trafficks children.  It’s like you Qs use that pedo claim against everyone when you don’t have anything to say!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... you were up early this morning.  I guess, when you troll soccer forums without kids in the house, you don't need to worry about things like making breakfast for the kids.  Creeper.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Wow... you were up early this morning.  I guess, when you troll soccer forums without kids in the house, you don't need to worry about things like making breakfast for the kids.  Creeper.


Gosh, that must make me Chief Justice John Roberts. As such, I have inside info on your Q buddies’ lawsuit. They will make it 0-60 in litigation trying to overturn democracy.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

Scott m Shurson said:


> Wow... you were up early this morning.  I guess, when you troll soccer forums without kids in the house, you don't need to worry about things like making breakfast for the kids.  Creeper.


Does anyone know what happens when a Q’s conspiracy theory has been definitely proven false?  Do they slink off to Parler forever or do they come back with an alias and a new theory about how the chief justice is a pedo who eats babies and had Epstein offed? Or how the Supreme Court thwarted God’s will to have Trump stay president because it is run by Satan?  Or how Mike “homophobe” Pence is conspiring with the Deep State so he can be prez in 2024?  We all know they can’t accept reality, so that’s obviously off the table. 

C’mon, We’re dying to hear the next theory that your 4Chan Q buddies have for you Scotty Q. Don’t deprive the SoCal youth soccer world of the cray cray.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey @Scott m Shurson , I feel a little bad pinning all the cray cray blame on Sid the Squid/Kraken Powell and that Ramsland nut job.  I should point out that the other Q lawyer involved claims Justice Roberts is a murderous pedophile who trafficks children.  It’s like you Qs use that pedo claim against everyone when you don’t have anything to say!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple psychology, fear and loathing. Demonize those who would compete for power by thinking up the worst, most despicable and evil thing you can then accuse them of it. Only idiots would buy into such lunacy, but conservative politicians know their crowd. The crowd that actually believes in and believes don the con. Hilarious! If you read all this in a novel 20 years ago you’d think the writer had lost their effing marbles . . . Kinda like Idiocracy the documentary.


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Does anyone know what happens when a* Q’s* conspiracy theory has been definitely proven false?  Do they slink off to Parler forever or do they come back with an alias and a new theory about how the chief justice is a pedo who eats babies and had Epstein offed? Or how the Supreme Court thwarted God’s will to have Trump stay president because it is run by Satan?  Or how Mike “homophobe” Pence is conspiring with the Deep State so he can be prez in 2024?  We all know they can’t accept reality, so that’s obviously off the table.
> 
> C’mon, We’re dying to hear the next theory that your 4Chan *Q *buddies have for you Scotty *Q*. Don’t deprive the SoCal youth soccer world of the cray cray.


I have a Tip for you Wuhan.  Stick this in your ear and yawn 10 times out loud and then come back and I will gladly share with you what is truly going on.  I'm drinking soon and celebrating with my forum family today and tonight and bring in the New Years Online with all of you.  This will be my last time posting on here *this year *so get me why can.  I'm turning over a new leaf and taking my life easy like I have been.  I literally have a outside sales gig that is coming soon.  I do go East Coast time Wuhan so I wont be here when Lastman shows up drunk.  Let the fun begin.  A Doc who makes fun of little girls and their dreams.  Shameful what some of these dudes did to win in soccer.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

crush said:


> I have a Tip for you Wuhan.  Stick this in your ear and yawn 10 times out loud and then come back and I will gladly share with you what is truly going on.  I'm drinking soon and celebrating with my forum family today and tonight and bring in the New Years Online with all of you.  This will be my last time posting on here so get me why can.  I'm turning over a new leaf and taking my life easy like I have been.  I literally have a outside sales gig that is coming soon.  I do go East Coast time Wuhan so I wont be here when Lastman shows up drunk.  Let the fun begin.  A Doc who makes fun of little girls and their dreams.  Shameful what some of these dudes did to win in soccer.
> 
> View attachment 9820


In the spirit of the New Year and turning over a new leaf now that the Qs have been thoroughly humiliated - and the most virulent banned for life from this forum - congratulations for the new job. 

This is not the first time you have said you’re done posting at this forum, but hope does spring eternal and, like most here, I do pray that you succeed in your NewYear’s resolution. In fact, I am on my knees begging to your god. Let’s toast the New Year bringing happiness to both of us, including that our paths never meet and your daughter finds a college home that makes her happy, so long as it’s nowhere near that of mine.


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> In the spirit of the New Year and turning over a new leaf now that the Qs have been thoroughly humiliated - and the most virulent banned for life from this forum - congratulations for the new job.
> 
> This is not the first time you have said you’re done posting at this forum, but hope does spring eternal and, like most here, I do pray that you succeed in your NewYear’s resolution. In fact, I am on my knees begging to your god. Let’s toast the New Year bringing happiness to both of us, including that our paths never meet and your daughter finds a college home that makes her happy, so long as it’s nowhere near that of mine.


Thank you for the kind words old doc friend who lied to my dd and me to our Face.  Lying ass coaches!!!  Dr Wuhan is the Way and not the American Way.  I will toast my first shot to you Wuhan man and your honesty of where your allegiance lies.  I pray to our God that we meet someday and we can give each other a hug.  This being my last day here, I will drink to never reading about what you think and I wont know if  Lastman is listening to my voice of common sense when he crushes his Nike ball into the water.  Come on man, your better then this.  Build better back after everyone is destroyed?  You guys can have the forum, sickos!!!  I know many will be happy to see me leave.  I owe it to my dd to "earn it" on her own now and not have me fight all her battles for her.  She is so soft and quite and always listens to a hole coaches like you and Face.  Here's my take on QBTW.  I swear I dont know anything about him/her/it except what you have shared.  I took what you said and then I started the google thing.  Is the Military with Q?  Is Q the boss of all the bosses and know it all?  What if Q is God Wuhan?  What then?  I think some R's went to the D's and some R's went with the new Q groups.  I think R will be no more.  I know many many D's who went Q too.  So now we have a Q movement and the R group is no more and The DS?  I'm in no group and will look first to see WHO the military picks.  BTW Q boy, are you going to DC on the 6th?


----------



## N00B (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> including that our paths never meet and your daughter finds a college home that makes her happy, so long as it’s nowhere near that of mine.


Either EOTL is implying that they have a college or near college age daughter.... or that EOTL is in the college system.  Hmmm which seems more likely.


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

crush said:


> Thank you for the kind words old doc friend who lied to my dd and me to our Face.  Lying ass coaches!!!  Dr Wuhan is the Way and not the American Way.  I will toast my first shot to you Wuhan man and your honesty of where your allegiance lies.  I pray to our God that we meet someday and we can give each other a hug.  This being my last day here, I will drink to never reading about what you think and I wont know if  Lastman is listening to my voice of common sense when he crushes his Nike ball into the water.  Come on man, your better then this.  Build better back after everyone is destroyed?  You guys can have the forum, sickos!!!  I know many will be happy to see me leave.  I owe it to my dd to "earn it" on her own now and not have me fight all her battles for her.  She is so soft and quite and always listens to a hole coaches like you and Face.  Here's my take on QBTW.  I swear I dont know anything about him/her/it except what you have shared.  I took what you said and then I started the google thing.  Is the Military with Q?  Is Q the boss of all the bosses and know it all?  What if Q is God Wuhan?  What then?  I think some R's went to the D's and some R's went with the new Q groups.  I think R will be no more.  I know many many D's who went Q too.  So now we have a Q movement and the R group is no more and The DS?  I'm in no group and will look first to see WHO the military picks.  BTW Q boy, are you going to DC on the 6th?


You might want to lay off the sauce. I hear booze and mental illness are not a good combination. 

As for Q, all ‘publicans are Qs to one degree or another. I’ve yet to hear one admit that Cheese Puff in a Diaper actually lost the election, let alone that he’s the incompetent moron, and fraudster of even bigger morons, that he is. 

No worries. Soon Scotty Q and his buds will have a new theory about how the Citrus Stooge got cheated. Maybe the ghost of Hugo Chavez rigged the Dominion machines using Hunter Biden’s laptop while sailing from Benghazi to a D.C. pizza parlor/child trafficking front on a swift boat made from the shredded Hillary emails and Obama’s Kenyan birth certificate?


----------



## happy9 (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You might want to lay off the sauce. I hear booze and mental illness are not a good combination.
> 
> As for Q, all ‘publicans are Qs to one degree or another. I’ve yet to hear one admit that Cheese Puff in a Diaper actually lost the election, let alone that he’s the incompetent moron, and fraudster of even bigger morons, that he is.
> 
> No worries. Soon Scotty Q and his buds will have a new theory about how the Citrus Stooge got cheated. Maybe the ghost of Hugo Chavez rigged the Dominion machines using Hunter Biden’s laptop while sailing from Benghazi to a D.C. pizza parlor/child trafficking front on a swift boat made from the shredded Hillary emails and Obama’s Kenyan birth certificate?


Worked up a bit today I see.  All frothy and nowhere to go. Hope your 2020 goes out with a bang - enjoy!


----------



## Glitterhater (Dec 31, 2020)

What in the fresh hell is going on in here? Crush is just randomly posting stuff that makes no sense, the usuals are fighting... Anon, I see you and your "wow" faces again, solid work!


----------



## EOTL (Dec 31, 2020)

N00B said:


> Either EOTL is implying that they have a college or near college age daughter.... or that EOTL is in the college system.  Hmmm which seems more likely.


Maybe I just live near a college and “that” is referring to my home and not a college or a child. “That” was some awesomely ambiguous sentence structure, wouldn’t you agree?  It’s almost like “that” was intentional.


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> What in the fresh hell is going on in here? Crush is just randomly posting stuff that makes no sense, the usuals are fighting... Anon, I see you and your "wow" faces again, solid work!


If you only knew.  Look, I know I am an embarrassment to some of the Elite soccer parents.  I will soon depart from here and you can all talk soccer shop.  I made vow for 2021 and I plan to honor it this time.  Last years vow I failed one week after my New Years.  Karma kicked my ass for not obeying my vow.  It's time to turn a new leaf, put the past behind, let the cheaters keep trying to cheat and just move on and like Lastman said last night at his very nice Indian Wells fire pit to keep oneself warm, stop it and earn it!!!


----------



## crush (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm sorry soccer and soccer family.  I will miss you.  2020, 2019, 2018 and 2017 and might as well throw 2016 into their as well was not good for my soul.  All the lies.  I can;t wait for 2021 tomorrow and I follow my vow of 2021.  "Earn It" is my new theme for the New Year.  I wont let myself feel sorry for myself anymore. It's time to take the Bull by the horn and kick some ass in 2021.  I will miss you all, truly I will.  I love you all and let's talk it up one last time tonight during New Years Eve.  I'm sorry


----------



## Scott m Shurson (Dec 31, 2020)

N00B said:


> Either EOTL is implying that they have a college or near college age daughter.... or that EOTL is in the college system.  Hmmm which seems more likely.


It implies someone is not allowed to reside within 100 yards of an educational establishment.


----------



## N00B (Dec 31, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Maybe I just live near a college and “that” is referring to my home and not a college or a child. “That” was some awesomely ambiguous sentence structure, wouldn’t you agree?  It’s almost like “that” was intentional.


“That’ would have been fruitful if ‘that’ was your intention, but ‘that’ was a bash of someone’s daughter finding a college home that would make her happy, not of the person you were responding to.

UC the difference?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You might want to lay off the sauce. I hear booze and mental illness are not a good combination.
> 
> As for Q, all ‘publicans are Qs to one degree or another. I’ve yet to hear one admit that Cheese Puff in a Diaper actually lost the election, let alone that he’s the incompetent moron, and fraudster of even bigger morons, that he is.
> 
> No worries. Soon Scotty Q and his buds will have a new theory about how the Citrus Stooge got cheated. Maybe the ghost of Hugo Chavez rigged the Dominion machines using Hunter Biden’s laptop while sailing from Benghazi to a D.C. pizza parlor/child trafficking front on a swift boat made from the shredded Hillary emails and Obama’s Kenyan birth certificate?


That's a classic! Pretty much sums up the beliefs of the Q man and woman. One thing you did leave out was screaming at/intimidating/making death threats to the parents/relatives of those murdered in various mass shootings like Sandy Hook. Some even traveling long distances to confront these grieving individuals to call them out for their, "FALSE FLAG! CRISIS ACTOR!" roles in the plot to take their pea shooters and plunkers.


----------



## crush (Jan 1, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's a classic! Pretty much sums up the beliefs of the Q man and woman. One thing you did leave out was screaming at/intimidating/making death threats to the parents/relatives of those murdered in various mass shootings like Sandy Hook. Some even traveling long distances to confront these grieving individuals to call them out for their, "FALSE FLAG! CRISIS ACTOR!" roles in the plot to take their pea shooters and plunkers.


Happy New Years Husker Du.  I'm taking on PPAP this year.  Last year I was NPNP!!!  I do hope for everyone to find common ground in 2021.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 1, 2021)

crush said:


> Happy New Years Husker Du.  I'm taking on PPAP this year.  Last year I was NPNP!!!  I do hope for everyone to find 'common ground' in 2021.


We're all standing on it and that should be enough. Be well.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 22, 2021)

Scott m Shurson said:


> "Hey everybody"?  Do you think you host a talk show?  Here's a paragraph from my post, sweetheart, and it doesn't include 'Sid the Squid':
> 
> _"We conclude that the Dominion Voting System is intentionally and purposefully designed with inherent errors to create systemic fraud and influence election results. The system intentionally generates an enormously high number of ballot errors. The electronic ballots are then transferred for adjudication. The intentional errors lead to bulk adjudication of ballots with no oversight, no transparency, and no audit trail. This leads to voter or election fraud. Based on our study, we conclude that The Dominion Voting System should not be used in Michigan. We further conclude that the results of Antrim County should not have been certified."_
> 
> ...


I wonder where Scotty boy went. Is the sad little trumpanzee in hiding from Dominion after contributing to conspiracy theories and lies about election fraud? Below is a pretty concise statement about Scotty Boy’s hero Ramsland.

If you ever wondered exactly how brain dead magats are, the answer is apparently “all the way.” How on earth are magats so easily duped? Why is it that they will believe obviously crazy lies? How is it that magats eventually come to understand that their Q handlers and Marmalade-a-lago keep lying to them, yet they keep buying each new and even crazier lie that comes out of their mouths (or thumbs back before they were barred from social media for being the liars that they are)? How does someone like Scotty Boy defend his support of an anti-semitic psychopath and proven and discredited liar like Ramsland? Will they ever accept that their entire belief system is built on lies? Or are they so far down the rabbit hole already that they can only keep going?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 22, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I wonder where Scotty boy went. Is the sad little trumpanzee in hiding from Dominion after contributing to conspiracy theories and lies about election fraud? Below is a pretty concise statement about Scotty Boy’s hero Ramsland.
> 
> If you ever wondered exactly how brain dead magats are, the answer is apparently “all the way.” How on earth are magats so easily duped? Why is it that they will believe obviously crazy lies? How is it that magats eventually come to understand that their Q handlers and Marmalade-a-lago keep lying to them, yet they keep buying each new and even crazier lie that comes out of their mouths (or thumbs back before they were barred from social media for being the liars that they are)? How does someone like Scotty Boy defend his support of an anti-semitic psychopath and proven and discredited liar like Ramsland? Will they ever accept that their entire belief system is built on lies? Or are they so far down the rabbit hole already that they can only keep going?
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------

